# Man Candy



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

Possibly NSFW! Just had to put that out there lol

  	Katred had the great idea to make a whole thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	PS: No judging either, we all preferences.


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jul 4, 2013)

Well i think we should start with who seems to be Specktra's Babe-sauce of the year.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

A few with nice eyes!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 4, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> Well i think we should start with who seems to be Specktra's Babe-sauce of the year.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 4, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> A few with nice eyes!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 4, 2013)

Bringing over my man candy.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2013)

OctoberViolet said:


> Bringing over my man candy.


  	That's a very nice pic of him. He is so creepy in Hannibal though.


----------



## Corally (Jul 4, 2013)

:hot:


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ahhhh Matt Bomer!

  	I made the mistake of searching for more pictures of Jason Momoa on Google...


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Also I just watched The Two Towers, so have some Aragorn!


----------



## Corally (Jul 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Ahhhh Matt Bomer!  I made the mistake of searching for more pictures of Jason Momoa on Google...


  Is it strange that I love his scar? He's so hot. :hot:


----------



## ma146rina (Jul 4, 2013)

some favs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	the first is french swimmer Camille Lacourt and the second the one and only Shemar Moore from Criminal Minds


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2013)

Did somebody say Eric Northman??


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> some favs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh Shemar, the hotness is almost too much!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> A few with nice eyes!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jul 4, 2013)

This is one epic thread.


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Supernatural anyone?


----------



## ma146rina (Jul 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Shemar, the hotness is almost too much!


  	 He's the only reason i'm still watching CM since i think it's not as good as it used to be
  	Alexander S must be in this thread


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2013)

For any of my fellow Teen Wolf fans who may be out there, Mr. Tyler Hoechlin.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2013)

Alexander, the only reason I still put myself through the awfulness of True Blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ma146rina said:


> He's the only reason i'm still watching CM since i think it's not as good as it used to be
> Alexander S must be in this thread


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 4, 2013)

I need to go to bed, but instead I'm searching for pictures of hot men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Two more and then I'm done for the night!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Supernatural anyone?


  	I love all 3 of them!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I need to go to bed, but instead I'm searching for pictures of hot men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miss0annette (Jul 4, 2013)

Omg this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's my contribution.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> For any of my fellow Teen Wolf fans who may be out there, Mr. Tyler Hoechlin.


 hmm maybe I should start watching this show!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

Can ya'll guess who's my fav? lol


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jul 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> For any of my fellow Teen Wolf fans who may be out there, Mr. Tyler Hoechlin.


 :hot: "DEREK!" That sexy alpha! It's so funny that I have that exact picture as my wallpaper, see lmfao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not obsessed  "Scott" is pretty cute too


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jul 4, 2013)

I love me some Ian Somerhalder


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> some favs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shemar is sooo freakin hot I loved him since young and the restless!


----------



## Michelemu21 (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope you will all humor me because I don't know who a lot of those sexy guys were but here are my picks (the last one is my favorite!)


----------



## ladyarwen (Jul 4, 2013)

You think Will Ferrell is hot? Well...whatever floats your boat. LOL


----------



## Genn (Jul 4, 2013)

me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NaomiH said:


> Did somebody say Eric Northman??


----------



## luckyme (Jul 4, 2013)

Hubba Hubba Hubba........Channing Tatum






         Yummy.........Mark Wahlburg






 Joe Manganiello


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's my list (hopefully I do this correctly).  Not sure if my picks qualify as candy - they are fully clothed!

Edited to add: Just realized these guys are all over 40! I am officially old!!

Jason Bateman





Rick Schroder





Neil Finn





Andy Summers





1980s Sting


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

luckyme said:


> Hubba Hubba Hubba........Channing Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eyelove::eyelove::eyelove: Love love love!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 4, 2013)

Matt




  	Andrea





  	Tom





  	Josh




  	William 











 Too much


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

My fav is Channing!!    Other hotties that I love in no particular order:  Patrick Swayze, Paul Walker, Orlando Bloom ( as Legolas), Brad Pitt ( especially in Interview with the Vampire!), Will Smith, Shemar Moore, Eminem ( lol don't make fun of me!!), Tom Cruise (top gun!!) and Val Kilmer ( top gun/ batman), Kevin Costner (!!) , Andy Garcia, Marky mark (lol) , Stifler, Vin Diesal, Vince Vaughn, Taylor Lautner........  oh and my Freddie Prinze Jr!!!!  I had to repost this from the new buzz thread lol   I love all the other guys mentioned and posted: Brad Pitt, Zac Effron, Ryan Gosling, The LOTR men, Johnny Depp, Andy Whitefield, David Beckham, and I can't remember lol.   how come all the hot guys are famous?! where are the hot guys in the real world lol i like see two a year!


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 4, 2013)

I love me some Matt Bomer so hard!  He's my pick for CG!


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jul 4, 2013)

A few more for the spank bank ladies lol jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damon Salvatore- vamp diaries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Klaus- vamp diaries


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 4, 2013)

My favourites (Adam and Shemar) have already been posted, so I'll just throw these guys in... (NO idea who they are... but whoever they are, they're pretty easy on the eyes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)














  	I know I'm forgetting someone, they'll be added later...


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> how come all the hot guys are famous?! *where are the hot guys in the real world lol i like see two a year!*


  	Had to go to Barcelona to find him: 





  	Paris (you can't really see his face, but trust that he was fine!)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Had to go to Barcelona to find him:
> 
> Paris (you can't really see his face, but trust that he was fine!)


 Hubba Hubba!!! lol  nice pics girl thanks for sharing!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I love me some Matt Bomer so hard!  He's my pick for CG!


 he is such a hottie!! god I need to go home and watch magic mike! haha


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> My favourites (Adam and Shemar) have already been posted, so I'll just throw these guys in... (NO idea who they are... but whoever they are, they're pretty easy on the eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmm sexy cowboys!!!  drool


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> A few more for the spank bank ladies lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ian is so fine OMG!


----------



## MRV (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like my pics are too much to handle as my browser keeps crashing down if I try to upload them.. : (


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## NaomiH (Jul 5, 2013)

It isn't bad! My niece got me into it.


Naughtyp said:


> hmm maybe I should start watching this show!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh yes, he is HOT!


ForeverJenn said:


> I love me some Ian Somerhalder


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 5, 2013)

Good morning ladies. 



  	Paul Wesley



  	Clive Owen



  	David Boreanaz



  	90s Chris Cornell (he's still hot, but him in the 90s is kinda be all end all for me)



  	Robery Downey Jr



  	Rick Fox



  	Morris Chestnut


----------



## luckyme (Jul 5, 2013)

I forgot about my other hottie, Paul Walker. MMMMmmmmmMMMMM.


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Jul 5, 2013)

My all time favorite men. Just noticed they are all dark hair with blue or blue green eyes lol    Ian somerhalder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Chris evans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Stephen amell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tom hardy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Henry cavil


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 5, 2013)

ijesslovebeauty said:


>


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 5, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> A few with nice eyes!


  Oh those eyes. Feeling a little weak-kneed.


----------



## jetese (Jul 5, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *OctoberViolet* 




  	YAS Jesse Williams. He will always be my casting choice for Finnick even though it didn't come true


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 5, 2013)

luckyme said:


> I forgot about my other hottie, Paul Walker. MMMMmmmmmMMMMM.


 yes yes I love him!  





NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Paul Wesley
> 
> ...


 it's a good  morning now!! lol ( well afternoon!)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2013)

he all the man I need seriously I would cook for this man every night lmao I love him


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2013)

[/IMG]runner up reggae arist sizzla and ld if my love above was not available lmao


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 5, 2013)

Omg i just died. I have to bookmark this thread. Lmao finally a man thread. My boyfriend visits a forum where they posts hot women and hes always looking through them. Now i have one of my own! Yessssss


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 5, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Shemar Moore


  	i never liked shamar moore at all but boris on the other hand...


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 5, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> Klaus- vamp diaries


 they are the only 2 reasons I watch the damn show lmao. but now i have to watch The Originals since they took klaus out and gave him his own show.



*I seriously need to stay away from this thread for a while.  Too many men to take in at one time*


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jul 5, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> I love me some Ian Somerhalder


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jul 5, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I love me some Matt Bomer so hard!  He's my pick for CG!


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 5, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> not strange at all. I love scars and small gaps in between the two front teeth (like my lover josh hartnett)
> i never liked shamar moore at all but boris on the other hand...


  	Who is this Boris and why have I never seen him before?!?!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jul 5, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I love me some Matt Bomer so hard!  He's my pick for CG!


  :hot:


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom Hiddleston gif set! http://aryarstark.tumblr.com/post/48788256780


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Tom Hiddleston gif set! http://aryarstark.tumblr.com/post/48788256780


  Tom


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 11, 2013)

Can i just add to this thread....

  	Duncan James.
















  	K. I'm done.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2013)

Yowza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





missmeghan said:


> Can i just add to this thread....
> 
> Duncan James.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *missmeghan* 



 		 			K. I'm done.










  	He has a nice mouth and face and


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 11, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> He has a nice mouth and face and


  	He has a nice.......... everything.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> some favs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 12, 2013)

gracie90 said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2013)

I decided there hasn't been nearly enough Johnny is this thread:


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 12, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


>


	Just for you Richelle:


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm gonna add some more... Simon Webbe <3


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 13, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> Can i just add to this thread....  Duncan James.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! who is HE?!?


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> DAMN!!!!! who is HE?!?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duncan_James





  	Anyone remember this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	He's aged well


----------



## Corally (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue :bigheart: a secret love  But I actually liked Duncan better when he was younger.


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 14, 2013)

I dunno, I think he was a bit average looking then, lol. Simon doesn't really look like he's aged a day!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 21, 2013)

My fav guys! In no paticular order. Some are the same guys already posted so I'll put them last.   JC Chasez. My very first crush when he was on MMC. You prob know him from Nsync. His voice still makes me melt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ryan Reynolds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Matt Shadows from Avenged Sevenfold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Cam Gignant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Frank Mir. He's a UFC fighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sam Witwer. From Being Human. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The true blood hotties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Christian Bale. He was another childhood crush when he was on newsies! Oh how he's grown lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Jason Momoa. This is where I first saw him was on stargate atlantis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And last but DEF not least! The supernatural trio! I put them last since theres a couple of  pics already of them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2013)

singer82 said:


> My fav guys! In no paticular order. Some are the same guys already posted so I'll put them last.   JC Chasez. My very first crush when he was on MMC. You prob know him from Nsync. His voice still makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Matt Shadows.......mmmmmm


----------



## singer82 (Jul 22, 2013)

I forgot about Kit Harington! (Jon Snow from Game of Thrones)


----------



## singer82 (Jul 22, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I love all 3 of them!!


  This is in response to the supernatural boys by the way... Heck ya! *gives Gracie and Richelle a high five*  They are def my top guys right now. Jensen is my fav. Them and Joe (true blood). I'm kinda obsessed with that show right now hehe. I was always drooling over the brothers and just recently realized Misha (Castiel) is a hottie too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  It can be interesting cause me and my husband watch it together. When they first  showed a shirtless souless Sam...I was trying not to yell out DAMMMMN! Lol


----------



## singer82 (Jul 26, 2013)

Indeed! And it's scary how talented this man is!!



NaomiH said:


> I decided there hasn't been nearly enough Johnny is this thread:


----------



## singer82 (Jul 26, 2013)

Have you heard Jensens voice!? My friend found his cover of an Adam Lambert song called Runnin'. Boy can sing. Didnt think it was possible for him to be hotter! lol
http://devilromeo.tumblr.com/post/56273855999/consultingsuperhusbands-targaryentimelady


Richelle83 said:


>


  	here's a pic for my OT lol...


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	I heard he was being considered as a possible James Bond when Daniel Craig is done...


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 26, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Have you heard Jensens voice!? My friend found his cover of an Adam Lambert song called Runnin'. Boy can sing. Didnt think it was possible for him to be hotter! lol
> http://devilromeo.tumblr.com/post/56273855999/consultingsuperhusbands-targaryentimelady


  	Great googly moogly!!!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 26, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Great googly moogly!!!


  Lol. Yeah... crazy huh? I can't resist a man that can sing!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 27, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Great googly moogly!!!


	I thought I was the only one who said that!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 27, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Indeed! And it's scary how talented this man is!!


	He's pretty amazing!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 27, 2013)

He just got even sexier to me, great voice!


singer82 said:


> Have you heard Jensens voice!? My friend found his cover of an Adam Lambert song called Runnin'. Boy can sing. Didnt think it was possible for him to be hotter! lol
> http://devilromeo.tumblr.com/post/56273855999/consultingsuperhusbands-targaryentimelady
> 
> here's a pic for my OT lol...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 27, 2013)

singer82 said:


> My fav guys! In no paticular order. Some are the same guys already posted so I'll put them last.   JC Chasez. My very first crush when he was on MMC. You prob know him from Nsync. His voice still makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shit! I shoulda went with my bro to that avenge sevenfold concert he went to! that guy is hella fine lol!  mmm great post singer! haha made my morning much better


----------



## singer82 (Jul 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> mmm great post singer! haha made my morning much better


  	LOL. Yeah he is sooo yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And he can sing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love his voice. He's grown his hair out recently, still looks hot!
  	Here's some more for ya and NaomiH hehe  ...

  	This is one of my favs


----------



## itsbcuzirock (Jul 28, 2013)

William Levy! My Cuban babe


----------



## itsbcuzirock (Jul 28, 2013)

British model David Gandy! more like David Candy lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 28, 2013)

singer82 said:


> LOL. Yeah he is sooo yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














oh yes! lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 28, 2013)

Well thank goodness _someone _had the good sense to include Henry Cavill on their list!!  I've been drooling over that man since seeing him on The Tudors:





  	Hubsters totally understands that if I am ever presented with the opportunity to spend the night with Henry Cavill, it's happening. 

  	Also a fan of Joe what's-his-face (Alcide from True Blood) and Christian Bale (I also first fell for him in Newsies!).  Second place, however, goes to James Marsden:


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes and yes to all your choices. They're mine too. For some early Henry Cavill, check out the remake of the Count of Monte Cristo from 2000, also starring the lovely Jim Caviezel.


ChosenOne said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh what I wouldn't give for an hour alone......lol!


singer82 said:


> LOL. Yeah he is sooo yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh this thread has me giggling like some little school girl over these guys.


----------



## Corally (Jul 30, 2013)

Matty Matty Matty :hot:


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 30, 2013)

DMcG9 said:


> Yes, yes, yes and yes to all your choices. They're mine too. For some early Henry Cavill, check out* the remake of the Count of Monte Cristo from 2000*, also starring the lovely Jim Caviezel.


  	Yes! I forgot all about that.  Definitely need to go back and watch that again


----------



## singer82 (Jul 31, 2013)

I HAD to post these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	YOWZA!





  	The last pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes....it is what it looks like lol. I about fainted when I saw this scene!


----------



## Mac4Megan (Aug 1, 2013)

For the Channing Tatum fans out there!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> For the Channing Tatum fans out there!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 1, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> For the Channing Tatum fans out there!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


>


  Lmao!!! And dammmmn! I became a fan after magic mike


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

OMG ladies these last few posts have me LOL and I'm sitting here with a big ol grin hahha!  My mouth is watering lol  man! I would love to leave lip prints all over these men lol


----------



## JaMK (Aug 3, 2013)

damn I love this thread  lol


----------



## itsbcuzirock (Aug 3, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


>


  	LMFAO!!! Keep it coming!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 24, 2013)

Saw this on FB and had to add it here. I have a few friends obsessed with both!


----------



## missmeghan (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a buddy (ex-fling, I suppose) who looks vaguely like Macklemore, except not ginger


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 25, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Saw this on FB and had to add it here. I have a few friends obsessed with both!


 I can't stand macklemore's hair ! :x


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 26, 2013)

Who is this Macklemore and what's his claim to fame?


----------



## Corally (Aug 26, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Who is this Macklemore and what's his claim to fame?


  He's a rapper. Don't like his music at all.hboy:


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 28, 2013)

So while watching JT's VMA performance on YouTube, there was another video comparing him and Macklemore swagger and on their chances of garnering the most awards. That got my curiosity so I had to check M out and I realize that I've heard his music, I just never knew who it was.   I'll say this much, he's quite creative in his videos.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2013)

in no particular order (pics later)
  -Johnny Depp (ok i did list him first so yeah...)
  -Robert Downey Jr.
  -Channing Tatum
  -Tom Hiddleston
  -Tom Hardy
  -Prince William (Prince Harry could get it too...)
  -Justin Timberlake
  -Leonardo DiCaprio
  -Idris Elba
  -The Rock

  and my last one is Jack White from the White Stripes...i am obsessed with Edward Scissorhands and he kinda reminds me of the character, he's not bad looking, just a little pale. Plus I love his music and every other project he's ever worked on. Very intelligent man.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> in no particular order (pics later)
> -Johnny Depp (ok i did list him first so yeah...)
> -Robert Downey Jr.
> -Channing Tatum
> ...


  I thought I was the only one who had the fuzzies for Jack White!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I thought I was the only one who had the fuzzies for Jack White!


  I have a love for those that no one else likes, I always notice that. I've always liked his music, and then when the Stripes broke up I kinda fell off until one day Love Interruption popped up on my ipod and i had totally forgotten that I downloaded it and that he had a solo album coming out so I downloaded that and seriously it's been the only album i've been playing from beginning to end. I've been watching his interviews on YouTube and he is immensely talented, has that same dry deadpan humor i have, and he's smart...I'm more attracted to that than anything.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I have a love for those that no one else likes, I always notice that. I've always liked his music, and then when the Stripes broke up I kinda fell off until one day Love Interruption popped up on my ipod and i had totally forgotten that I downloaded it and that he had a solo album coming out so I downloaded that and seriously it's been the only album i've been playing from beginning to end. I've been watching his interviews on YouTube and he is immensely talented, has that same dry deadpan humor i have, and he's smart...I'm more attracted to that than anything.


  I have a few that get me some strange looks as well. I got to see Jack perform a few months ago when he was here for an Austin City Limits taping and he was really good and totally hot! lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I have a few that get me some strange looks as well. I got to see Jack perform a few months ago when he was here for an Austin City Limits taping and he was really good and totally hot! lol


  i love that he performs with an all male band one night and then a female band the next night, and that he doesn't use a set list. and i haven't heard ANYONE complain about his concerts. 

  but i do feel some kinda way because i have also discovered The Black Keys...which is like a White Stripes no-no because Jack White HATES the Black Keys lol

  i think that Austin City Limits show premiered this week...i missed it...it's usually on tv here.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i love that he performs with an all male band one night and then a female band the next night, and that he doesn't use a set list. and i haven't heard ANYONE complain about his concerts.
> 
> but i do feel some kinda way because i have also discovered The Black Keys...which is like a White Stripes no-no because Jack White HATES the Black Keys lol
> 
> i think that Austin City Limits show premiered this week...i missed it...it's usually on tv here.


  I love the Black Keys and you're right it feels so wrong to like both but I just can't help it! What Jack doesn't know doesn't hurt him. lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I love the Black Keys and you're right it feels so wrong to like both but I just can't help it! What Jack doesn't know doesn't hurt him. lol


  i'm glad i have another Jack White fan to reach out to!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i'm glad i have another Jack White fan to reach out to!


  Me too! All my friends usually give me the side eye when I talk about how hot I think he is. lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I love the Black Keys and you're right it feels so wrong to like both but I just can't help it! What Jack doesn't know doesn't hurt him. lol
> 
> i'm glad i have another Jack White fan to reach out to!


  Never feel wrong for loving The Black Keys!! NEVER.

  Jack and his alabaster skin will always be on my list of favorite musicians.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Never feel wrong for loving The Black Keys!! NEVER.
> 
> Jack and his alabaster skin will always be on my list of favorite musicians.


  I've loved them ever since I heard "Lies, lies. lies" on an old commercial for that show 'Big Love', had to immediately Google to find out the song and own it.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I've loved them ever since I heard "Lies, lies. lies" on an old commercial for that show 'Big Love', had to immediately Google to find out the song and own it.


  I didn't realize they had been around for so long, i tried to download their most recent album and was led down a rabbit hole with all these other albums. downloaded them all!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 2, 2013)

This is legit the only facial hair he should ever have(if that at all). Some of those other pics I've seen are a serious no-no.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> he is beautiful...and I get the feeling he's hiding some muscles (maybe they're not defined). there are no shirtless pics of him anywhere. i found one pic of him and his ex on the beach and he had rolled up pants and a black shirt (typical outfit) and holding his boots in one hand and his ex's hand in the other...ON THE BEACH. like COME ON!
> 
> 
> Alabaster skin!!! LMAO
> ...


  He sure does look like he's hiding a secret six pack and I really don't think it's too much to ask to find out if that assumption is true. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> This is legit the only facial hair he should ever have(if that at all). Some of those other pics I've seen are a serious no-no.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> He sure does look like he's hiding a secret six pack and I really don't think it's too much to ask to find out if that assumption is true. lol


  I think he has it.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm just gonna say he better watch out if I ever catch him walking around Austin because my boyfriend is very far away and that makes for a very lonely Naomi. LMAO


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

I need to make friends in Nashville...that's where he lives.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I need to make friends in Nashville...that's where he lives.


  I'd hide in his bushes every single night. hehehe


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I need to make friends in Nashville...that's where he lives.
> I'd hide in his bushes every single night. hehehe


  I'm going to Nashville some time next year *plots*


----------



## missmeghan (Oct 4, 2013)

Maybe I have questionable taste but I am crushing hard on Jamie Campbell Bower after seeing The Mortal Instruments. Mmmm.

















  AND he sings. *swoon*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh he's pretty darn smexy alright!





missmeghan said:


> Maybe I have questionable taste but I am crushing hard on Jamie Campbell Bower after seeing The Mortal Instruments. Mmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## singer82 (Oct 24, 2013)

I know I keep posting pics of Matt..but this one NEEDS to be seen!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   :jawdrop:


----------



## Tatiana87 (Oct 24, 2013)

My favorite thread ever!  For me Chris Evans.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 24, 2013)

Tatiana87 said:


> My favorite thread ever!  For me Chris Evans.


  Husband No. 1 right here!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 2, 2013)

My daughter met Channing Tatum yesterday! I said you lucky girl you!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 2, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> some favs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SHEMAR!!!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 30, 2013)

R.I.P. Paul Walker.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 30, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> R.I.P. Paul Walker.


  I was just reading about it. Very sad.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 30, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I was just reading about it. Very sad.


  I can't believe it Naynadine. I JUST turned Fast & Furious off of my television and then I heard the news.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 30, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I can't believe it Naynadine. I JUST turned Fast & Furious off of my television and then I heard the news.


Completely caught me by surprise  May his gorgeous self R.I.P. I'm so sad.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 30, 2013)

I am So sad he was the first one I posted in this thread ;***(


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 30, 2013)

*cries*


----------



## Tatiana87 (Dec 1, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> *cries*


  So sad


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 1, 2013)

So bummed about Paul Walker.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 1, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> *cries*


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 1, 2013)

I posted about him a few days ago. He was my #1 choice. So sad and completely shocked. RIP paul...


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> *cries*


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 18, 2014)

Saw this and immediately thought of this thread. http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/can-you-make-it-through-this-post-without-your-ovaries-explo


----------



## Genn (Apr 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Saw this and immediately thought of this thread. http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/can-you-make-it-through-this-post-without-your-ovaries-explo


  some of those made me laugh.....that sex face!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Saw this and immediately thought of this thread. http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/can-you-make-it-through-this-post-without-your-ovaries-explo


  Just... thank you.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 18, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Just... thank you.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Apr 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Saw this and immediately thought of this thread. http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/can-you-make-it-through-this-post-without-your-ovaries-explo





DMcG9 said:


> Just... thank you.


  Lol. Exactly!!   Thank you for making my Friday.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Saw this and immediately thought of this thread. http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/can-you-make-it-through-this-post-without-your-ovaries-explo


  #16 for me, please.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> #16 for me, please.


  YES! He is so hot!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 18, 2014)

MaitaiFluff said:


> Thank you for making my Friday.


  Most welcome, it gave me a little more pep to my step this morning. lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 18, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed the entire list but for some reason Gabriel Macht (#40) caught me totally off guard and I felt like my shy, blushing, awkward and dumbstruck teenage self for a few seconds. As if he was standing in front of me giving me that cheeky grin.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 18, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the entire list but for some reason Gabriel Macht (#40) caught me totally off guard and I felt like my shy, blushing, awkward and dumbstruck teenage self for a few seconds. As if he was standing in front of me giving me that cheeky grin.


  I liked them all except #7 made me give a bit of a side-eye. That dancing was NOT sexy. lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

I nearly died laughing at this thread.

  Thank you ALL.  I needed that laugh.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll take Matt Bomer, Henry Cavill and Ryan Gosling in that order...or all at once.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 22, 2014)

I love that all Idris has to do is drink.   Only up to #13 right now, but I definitely was like, "Damn, is that _Mohinder_?!" at #12. xD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 22, 2014)

For me it is number 50 tom oh tom lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Saw this and immediately thought of this thread. http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/can-you-make-it-through-this-post-without-your-ovaries-explo


  I don't know about my ovaries, but _something _definitely exploded when I saw Henry Cavill on this list.  #1 on my list by FAR.  Thankfully, he's also my husband's "man crush", so he would totally understand me having a little fun with Henry.  Now if I could just arrange a meeting...


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I don't know about my ovaries, but _something _definitely exploded when I saw Henry Cavill on this list.  #1 on my list by FAR.  Thankfully, he's also my husband's "man crush", so he would totally understand me having a little fun with Henry.  Now if I could just arrange a meeting...


  I've been crushing on Henry hard as of late.  Keeping Man of Steel on my DVR so that I can get a fix whenever I want.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I've been crushing on Henry hard as of late.  Keeping Man of Steel on my DVR so that I can get a fix whenever I want.


  I've been crushing on him ever since The Tudors.  If I could create the perfect man, he would come out looking exactly like Henry.  Plenty of good-looking guys out there, but only one is perfection!


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought i would give you ladies a little bit of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   He's the guy in one of Britney Spears vid


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 24, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I don't know about my ovaries, but _something_ definitely exploded when I saw Henry Cavill on this list.  #1 on my list by FAR.  Thankfully, he's also my husband's "man crush", so he would totally understand me having a little fun with Henry.  Now if I could just arrange a meeting...





Yazmin said:


> I've been crushing on Henry hard as of late.  Keeping Man of Steel on my DVR so that I can get a fix whenever I want.


  lol he is definitely some good eye candy


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 28, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I've been crushing on him ever since The Tudors.  If I could create the perfect man, he would come out looking exactly like Henry.  Plenty of good-looking guys out there, but only one is perfection!


  He was smoking hot on The Tudors! Between him and Jonathan Rhys Meyer.....total ovary explosion. lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was smoking hot on The Tudors! Between him and Jonathan Rhys Meyer.....total ovary explosion. lol


  Right?!?!?  Yay for a fellow Tudors fan!!!  I found him particularly ovary-exploding in season 2.  I think it must be a hair thing? lol


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 28, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Right?!?!?  Yay for a fellow Tudors fan!!!  I found him particularly ovary-exploding in season 2.  I think it must be a hair thing? lol


  He did seem exceptionally hot in that season and it just might be the hair. lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 28, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Bringing over my man candy.


  Yes, please, I like them grown up.


----------



## Naynadine (May 2, 2014)

Had to repost this from George Takei.


----------



## NaomiH (May 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Had to repost this from George Takei.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 2, 2014)

Ben Dahlhaus

  Such a pretty pretty man.


----------



## NaomiH (May 2, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> Ben Dahlhaus
> 
> Such a pretty pretty man.


  His bone structure is to die for!


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

Good lord, it's Friday and I don't have a bf.. where is this man.. lolol


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

long hair!

  hairy chest
  long legs

  yummmm


----------



## NaomiH (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> long hair!
> 
> hairy chest
> long legs
> ...


  Definitely smoking hot that one is.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> long hair!
> 
> hairy chest
> long legs
> ...


  Here's another one for you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 2, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> Ben Dahlhaus
> 
> Such a pretty pretty man.


  I keep staring at him. He's like a really hot Jesus.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 2, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> Here's another one for you!


  Is this Charlie Hunnam?


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I keep staring at him. He's like a really hot Jesus.


  lolol.. Dili


  that's sinful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but yes he totally is.. I won't sleep well tonight.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is this Charlie Hunnam?


  holy crap.. and arms to go with the legs.. lol


  this is one nasty thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I'll take one of each


----------



## NaomiH (May 2, 2014)

Godfrey Gao


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is this Charlie Hunnam?


  Whoops I was too busy staring to see his name was there with the pic. My bad


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

he's spotted, or half body tats.. lol.

  cutie.. but he was shot too.. lmao  (on no, that's his tittie.. lol)


----------



## NaomiH (May 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is this Charlie Hunnam?


  No. But this is. Teehee


----------



## Richelle83 (May 2, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> Ben Dahlhaus
> 
> Such a pretty pretty man.
> *I keep staring at him. He's like a really hot Jesus.*
> ...


  Still Ben!


----------



## Naynadine (May 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Godrey Gao








 Ahh, nice.


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

oh dear.. this is brutal


  I don't see these guys at Publix


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 2, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> LOL I say that every time I see his pictures on Tumblr.
> 
> 
> Still Ben!


  Now I'm looking at a google image search for Ben & Charlie
  Don't mind me
  Nothing to see here!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. this is brutal
> 
> 
> I don't see these guys at Publix


  My favorite grocery store. No one hot ever shows up there, sadly.


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> My favorite grocery store. No one hot ever shows up there, sadly.


  lol I am usually behind the account with no hair, bad breath and short stubby legs with one black hair on it.. lmao

  ugggggggggggg


----------



## DMcG9 (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> he's spotted, or half body tats.. lol.
> 
> cutie.. but he was shot too.. lmao  (on no, that's his tittie.. lol)


  I think the spots are the water drops from the shower. I had to take a closer look when I read your comment about him being spotted. LOL!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 8, 2014)

This is my latest man crush lol Josh Leyva aka Yo Muscle Boii , he is on youtube and he is freakin hilarious! Ladies you will love him hahha especially his TWERK videos and his people of Instagram!!  I miss this thread lol sooo much yumminess......by the way I want both of the lipstick they are wearing!  looks like CYY no??


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> This is my latest man crush lol Josh Leyva aka Yo Muscle Boii , he is on youtube and he is freakin hilarious! Ladies you will love him hahha especially his TWERK videos and his people of Instagram!!  I miss this thread lol sooo much yumminess......by the way I want both of the lipstick they are wearing!  looks like CYY no??


----------



## Naughtyp (May 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Naughtyp said:
> 
> 
> > This is my latest man crush lol Josh Leyva aka Yo Muscle Boii , he is on youtube and he is freakin hilarious! Ladies you will love him hahha especially his TWERK videos and his people of Instagram!!  I miss this thread lol sooo much yumminess......by the way I want both of the lipstick they are wearing!  looks like CYY no??


 Me too!! Lol I asked but of course no answer


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

guys with lipstick and eyeliner don't do anything for me.. must be cause I am old.. ha


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> guys with lipstick and eyeliner don't do anything for me.. must be cause I am old.. ha


I like my men rugged lol and full bodied.


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like my men rugged lol and full bodied.


mmhmm....I also have a weakness for kilted men. *swoon*


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> mmhmm....I also have a weakness for kilted men. *swoon*


Yes lol! I want a rugged irish man, who will make love to me in the rain as the waves crash along the shores of Ireland lol. My ex is english, he is 6 foot 5 inches and rugged, built like a brick shit house...my god he was yummy haha


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> mmhmm....I also have a weakness for kilted men. *swoon*


 
  me too.. lol


  a man makes me wanna blow his skirt up.. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> me too.. lol   a man makes me wanna blow his skirt up.. lol


my god yes lol him!


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> my god yes lol him!


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> me too.. lol
> 
> 
> a man makes me wanna blow his skirt up.. lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

Why yes, yes I have!


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

Giggity:


----------



## MaitaiFluff (May 9, 2014)

Oh, you ladies made my day, again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why yes, yes I have!





NaomiH said:


> Giggity:


My goodness! YES!


----------



## DMcG9 (May 9, 2014)

Men in kilts,eh? Have you heard that Outlander has been made a mini-series for Starz and is airing this summer?

  http://www.starz.com/originals/outlander


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My goodness! YES!


  Yup need it!


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Men in kilts,eh? Have you heard that Outlander has been made a mini-series for Starz and is airing this summer?
> 
> http://www.starz.com/originals/outlander


  I have! My friend Heather was telling me about it as she is a big fan of the series. I bought the first book, but have yet to start it.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have! My friend Heather was telling me about it as she is a big fan of the series. I bought the first book, but have yet to start it.


  You know, I only started reading them around last Christmas after years of having them recommended them to me. I finally got the ebook out of the library and I am hooked. Just finished the third book. I am trying to space them out a bit with other books on my list so I'm not bogged down by months of only this story although it'd be very easy to fall into that. I fear the day they run out although the eighth book in the series is supposed to be released this summer too. 
  Sometimes I'll mention it randomly in conversation and out of the woodwork come a bunch of other friends who love it and have never said anything about it before... It's kind of funny.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have! My friend Heather was telling me about it as she is a big fan of the series. I bought the first book, but have yet to start it.


  P.S. It'd be a good plane book for your trip!


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> You know, I only started reading them around last Christmas after years of having them recommended them to me. I finally got the ebook out of the library and I am hooked. Just finished the third book. I am trying to space them out a bit with other books on my list so I'm not bogged down by months of only this story although it'd be very easy to fall into that. I fear the day they run out although the eighth book in the series is supposed to be released this summer too.
> Sometimes I'll mention it randomly in conversation and out of the woodwork come a bunch of other friends who love it and have never said anything about it before... It's kind of funny.


  I hate it when a series ends, I'm still sad over Harry Potter ending and that was ages ago. lol. I might take it along in case I need a change of pace from my She Wolves book I had planned on bringing with me. Thanks!


----------



## DMcG9 (May 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate it when a series ends, I'm still sad over Harry Potter ending and that was ages ago. lol. I might take it along in case I need a change of pace from my She Wolves book I had planned on bringing with me. Thanks!


  I have Harry Potter sadness too. However, now when I go back and read the series in its entirety I love how well-planned out it was from the first book. I love reading back the little things that seem like an insignificant part of the standalone plot in each novel but actually will come back to contribute to the final showdown. J. K. Rowling is awesome.


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I have Harry Potter sadness too. However, now when I go back and read the series in its entirety I love how well-planned out it was from the first book. I love reading back the little things that seem like an insignificant part of the standalone plot in each novel but actually will come back to contribute to the final showdown. J. K. Rowling is awesome.


  Yes me too! I actually just got done re-reading the series for the bazillionth time a few weeks ago and it still makes me happy to read them and I still end up finding new little meanings that I hadn't noticed before. She created something truly special and magical when she wrote that series.


----------



## NaomiH (May 9, 2014)

Speaking of the trip, I have everything ready to go except my makeup bag. I spent an hour last night staring at my lippies and pondering which ones to take with me. Did I choose which ones? No. LOL


----------



## DMcG9 (May 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of the trip, I have everything ready to go except my makeup bag. I spent an hour last night staring at my lippies and pondering which ones to take with me. Did I choose which ones? No. LOL


  Ah, for me this is always the hardest and slowest part of packing and I am pretty quick at it as long as I have a list. Bring some bright lippies for those damp spring days...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yup need it! :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Giggity:


----------



## miss0annette (May 10, 2014)

Just going to put this here.


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

miss0annette said:


>


  lmao


----------



## miss0annette (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lmao


  He makes me swoon! :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> Just going to put this here.


I love him lol


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> He makes me swoon!


  oh I hear ya


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love him lol


  didn't take but a few minutes and we ran over here.. lmao


----------



## miss0annette (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> didn't take but a few minutes and we ran over here.. lmao


  :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> didn't take but a few minutes and we ran over here.. lmao


lmao hes gorgeous


----------



## Genn (May 10, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> Just going to put this here.


   This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Naynadine (May 10, 2014)

I need more candy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

i love him too lol


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> i love him too lol


 

  who do you love?

  who do you love?

  who do you love?


----------



## Naynadine (May 10, 2014)

OK, I got an extra hot one, so hot he needs to be in a spoiler.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OK, I got an extra hot one, so hot he needs to be in a spoiler. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


:lmao: omfg!


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OK, I got an extra hot one, so hot he needs to be in a spoiler.








 PERFECT!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> who do you love?  who do you love?  who do you love?   :yahoo:


he's beautiful and English.


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

omg.. the horrors of getting old.  bloody scary


  I am going to be a cougar


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

I would rather kiss one of @mosha010  racoons..


----------



## Naynadine (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I would rather kiss one of @mosha010  racoons..


  Lmao! Probably doesn't feel much different, lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I would rather kiss one of @mosha010   racoons..:thud:


Hg lol :thud:


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lmao! Probably doesn't feel much different, lol.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  EWW  and lmao


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 11, 2014)

Ryan gosling


----------



## NaomiH (May 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OK, I got an extra hot one, so hot he needs to be in a spoiler. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG!!!! WHY??? lol


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG!!!! WHY??? lol


 
  I had nightmares with that toofless hairless one last night.

  bad bad NayNAy


----------



## NaomiH (May 11, 2014)

A little more Gosling for you ladies.


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

I def like fur.. lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had nightmares with that toofless hairless one last night.  bad bad NayNAy


I know I'm sure gonna be tonight! If only I could rewind back 2 minutes in the past. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

I've been playing catch-up on the show Arrow with my nephew and was reminded how hot Stephen Amell is.


----------



## Naynadine (May 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had nightmares with that toofless hairless one last night.
> 
> bad bad NayNAy


  Hey, old wrinkly hairless guys need some love too.


----------



## JulieDiva (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A little more Gosling for you ladies.


  LOVE IT!!!!!

  LMAO

  side note here...Ryan is from my city, his Mom works at my girls school, and our friends know both Ryan and his Mom very well.

  My oldest has met them both!

  Ryan is as nice, sweet, funny and charming as you would imagine.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been playing catch-up on the show Arrow with my nephew and was reminded how hot Stephen Amell is.


  He's so pretty, and those leather pants! I was so sad that I missed him when he was at the Emerald City ComiCon this year.   The other night we watched Pompeii. The original plan was to gaze at Kit Harrington's abs, but I was pleasantly distracted by this guy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I'll have to watch more things with this Sasha Roiz guy in them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A little more Gosling for you ladies.


geez hes gorgeous! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)




----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hey, old wrinkly hairless guys need some love too.


 
  sure they do.. from a tooofless wrinkly old bag..


----------



## Dominique33 (May 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OK, I got an extra hot one, so hot he needs to be in a spoiler. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


   OMG looool ! )))))


----------



## Dominique33 (May 12, 2014)

:::::))))) !


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)




----------



## JulieDiva (May 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 
  that reminds me...Wednesday is hump day....


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> that reminds me...Wednesday is hump day....


  Indeed it is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Lol I'd hop on him anyday....I mean catch a ride lol. I need a good long ride


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I'd hop on him anyday....I mean catch a ride lol. I need a good long ride


  Emphasis on the word "ride"


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Emphasis on the word "ride"


Lol oh yes


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


>


  Awesome!


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I'd hop on him anyday....I mean catch a ride lol. I need a good long ride


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Emphasis on the word "ride"


  buncha horny women


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


>


:lmao: perfect


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> buncha horny women


  And damn proud to be! lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

Ummm....I think I need my windows washed and my gutters cleaned: http://www.meninkilts.com/


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

You're welcome!

  http://www.buzzfeed.com/melaniepoloff/40-shirtless-guys-in-kilts-dhod


----------



## Genn (May 14, 2014)

You're welcome!  http://www.buzzfeed.com/melaniepoloff/40-shirtless-guys-in-kilts-dhod [/quote]  LOL. They all look like they are doing photo shoots for the cover of romance novels.   correction....about half of them look like romance covers


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

Genn said:


> LOL. They all look like they are doing photo shoots for the cover of romance novels.


  lol they do!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> buncha horny women


  You taught us lol


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You taught us lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>


  You know it's true lol 
  I am innocent


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You taught us lol


  Now the can of horniness is opened and there's no turning back.


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know it's true lol
> I am innocent


  sure you are

  you got me onto the Kilt man.. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! Hmmm, my windows are VERY dirty... almost as dirty as me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol Damn!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sure you are
> 
> you got me onto the Kilt man.. lol


  Me lol Me.....HG you know I was an innocent person lol then you posted Gerard Butler. Your fault


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me lol Me.....HG you know I was an innocent person lol then you posted Gerard Butler. Your fault


 
  I've always had a thing for men with long legs.. lol.  I saw GB's in a kilt and did a back flip


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I've always had a thing for men with long legs.. lol.  I saw GB's in a kilt and did a back flip


  Yes he looks so mmm in that kilt!


----------



## singer82 (May 15, 2014)

Mmmm love him! Accent is so damn sexy.   [quote name="NaomiH"  url="/t/184256/man-candy/240#post_2629221"]

 [/quote]


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

And what about him  ( bunch of horny ladies )) ) ? Classy enough ? or not ?   Or him maybe ? Love him, he is part of Hollande's administration, he is habdsome IMO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or him in politics too btw


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! Hmmm, my windows are VERY dirty...  almost as dirty as me.       Now the can of horniness is opened and there's no turning back. :worms:


  OMG yes very horny ! Lol ))


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG yes very horny ! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

I love dirty politicians.. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Euh me too  but those 2 ones are not so dirty lol. But we are horny thats the problem here !


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL

  true


----------



## singer82 (May 17, 2014)

Eric Dane aka. Mcsteamy Love him!  I was devastated when they got rid of him


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2014)

singer82 said:


>


  I miss him on greys anatomy, I cried when he died. 
  He is damn gorgeous though!


----------



## singer82 (May 18, 2014)

I know!  I have never been so sad about a character dying in a show! I was bawling like a baby when he died.  And even when they'd mention him after I tear up lol.    





Dolly Snow said:


> I miss him on greys anatomy, I cried when he died.  He is damn gorgeous though!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Speaking of Greys anatomy, I never watch the show but I did watch ER some years ago now,





  I think he is very attractive and if he supports PETA, more than attractive !


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Speaking of Greys anatomy, I never watch the show but I did watch ER some years ago now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  aww Dominque... he is cute.. but 


  the Doggie in the pic is what the love of my life, HisPugness looked like.. sigh,

  i miss him sooooo much..


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> aww Dominque... he is cute.. but
> 
> 
> the Doggie in the pic is what the love of my life, HisPugness looked like.. sigh,
> ...


I am sorry HerGreyness didn't know about that 





We miss our pets so much when they pass away, mine is 16 ( my cat ) she is 80 years old so to say.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

singer82 said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I do the exact same. I always question them when they bring him up. Why did they have to kill him off? He was doing just fine lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I am sorry HerGreyness didn't know about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is very true, I miss my pets all the time.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I am sorry HerGreyness didn't know about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  He died of an aneurism in the brain. it was sudden and like any human being his sense of balance went out, he walked funny and as quickly as I took him to the pet hospital, he already had brain damage and the Dr. told me he would never be the same.  His little brain had suffered a loss of oxygen and so the next day I had to make a decision to put him to sleep.. and I miss him like crazy.

  he was my best friend and buddy..


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> He died of an aneurism in the brain. it was sudden and like any human being his sense of balance went out, he walked funny and as quickly as I took him to the pet hospital, he already had brain damage and the Dr. told me he would never be the same.  His little brain had suffered a loss of oxygen and so the next day I had to make a decision to put him to sleep.. and I miss him like crazy.  he was my best friend and buddy..


  I feel exactly the same my cat is my best friend, she won ´ t let me down or preach or abandon me, people can be so selfish but pets areń t . They stand by you.  I am sad to hear about your loss, I understand what you feel I think.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I am sad to hear about your loss, I understand what you feel I think.


 
  thank you Dominique.. yes, it's always hard to lose such faithful little friends.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> He died of an aneurism in the brain. it was sudden and like any human being his sense of balance went out, he walked funny and as quickly as I took him to the pet hospital, he already had brain damage and the Dr. told me he would never be the same.  His little brain had suffered a loss of oxygen and so the next day I had to make a decision to put him to sleep.. and I miss him like crazy.
> 
> he was my best friend and buddy..


  I am so sorry hg that is just so sad! You made the right choice hg. I know what it is like to miss those little friends, I have lost more than a few of my most cherished little friends.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Yes it is. My vet says I must be realistic about that ( nice vet I have known him for 25 years ! ) it is true but it is so painful to lose our furry friends .


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes it is. My vet says I must be realistic about that ( nice vet I have known him for 25 years ! ) it is true but it is so painful to lose our furry friends .


  I had my one chihuahua since I was a teenager and I know I have to be realistic about how much longer he will be here with me. 
  When he goes I will be so heartbroken. He is also my moms baby, she just loves him to bits.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Very small dogs live longer than big ones, hope he will live as long as can be, cats can live up to 35 years ( !! ) but the average is 15/20, chihuahuas are cute, tiny creatures


----------



## Corally (May 20, 2014)

singer82 said:


> I know!  I have never been so sad about a character dying in a show! I was bawling like a baby when he died.  And even when they'd mention him after I tear up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too! I still love Grey's but it's less fun without him. Is miss him so much! And Lexie as well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2014)

Corally said:


> Me too! I still love Grey's but it's less fun without him. Is miss him so much! And Lexie as well!


 He was so funny on the show! It really is terrible that hes gone


----------



## ponderful (May 23, 2014)

I've been fond of Jeremy Irons for years. It's his voice that does it for me!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

ponderful said:


> I've been fond of Jeremy Irons for years. It's his voice that does it for me!


Classy.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

I don't know who this is, but SCHWING!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know who this is, but SCHWING!


lol well well


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol well well


  It'd be perfect if he were covered in mud and wearing a kilt.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It'd be perfect if he were covered in mud and wearing a kilt. :haha:


Yes lol now that would make him perfect


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Those girls are being horny again !


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Those girls are being horny again !


  Always!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Those girls are being horny again !


Lol yea


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yea


In fact I was just passing by euh yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 men in kilt and so on, nice !


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know who this is, but SCHWING!


  In Madea's voice , "Heller!!"


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In fact I was just passing by euh yes  men in kilt and so on, nice !


lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> In Madea's voice , "Heller!!"


Sometimes a man is so fine all you can say is heller lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sometimes a man is so fine all you can say is heller lol


Word.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> In Madea's voice , "Heller!!"


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

i think I need a translator


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Word.


Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

rawr


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sometimes a man is so fine all you can say is heller lol





NaomiH said:


> Word.





NaomiH said:


> :lol:


   This might work too :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> This might work too :haha:


lmao yes that works


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao yes that works


   Lmao that would be my creepy ass sitting outside the gym, waiting for holy hotness to walk by.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Lmao that would be my creepy ass sitting outside the gym, waiting for holy hotness to walk by.


hahaha I could see that


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Here you go @Dolly Snow & @HerGreyness, a little kilted hotness for you gals.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here you go @Dolly Snow & @HerGreyness, a little kilted hotness for you gals.


 

  oh Naomi darling..I REALLY MISSED YOU.. LOL

  ty


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh Naomi darling..I REALLY MISSED YOU.. LOL
> 
> ty


  You're welcome, HG! I really missed you too.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Daydreaming, isnt' it ? LOL But he looks good yes !


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Daydreaming, isnt' it ? LOL But he looks good yes !


  oh dear.. and I have a luncheon meeting with some fugly men


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. and I have a luncheon meeting with some fugly men


  Just imagine GB's face when you look at them.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. and I have a luncheon meeting with some fugly men


  Sad day.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

ponderful said:


> I've been fond of Jeremy Irons for years. It's his voice that does it for me!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. and I have a luncheon meeting with some fugly men








I like the word " fugly " ! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here you go @Dolly Snow  & @HerGreyness , a little kilted hotness for you gals.


yea  lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

Here is James Caviezel, very attractive IMO.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is James Caviezel, very attractive IMO.


  Oh I agree, he is a very handsome man.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I agree, he is a very handsome man.


And that one is not wearing a kilt lol !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Boy oh boy Id love weekends plans with him


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Boy oh boy Id love weekends plans with him


  No planning needed if you stay in bed all weekend...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

I love jeremy irons


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No planning needed if you stay in bed all weekend...


so true so true  who'd want to get out of bed with him around


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love jeremy irons


  Me too!


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Boy oh boy Id love weekends plans with him


  Oh the things I'd do to him....


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh the things I'd do to him....


Oh yes the things and the videos id make of him too


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yes the things and the videos id make of him too


  I'm now getting a talking to by Anthony because I was typing "Oh the things I'd do to him" as his little chat window popped up on my screen which caused me to type that into his chat box instead of here. Oops!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh the things I'd do to him....


LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm now getting a talking to by Anthony because I was typing "Oh the things I'd do to him" as his little chat window popped up on my screen which caused me to type that into his chat box instead of here. Oops! :haha:


Oops lmao oh man dude he prob thinks somethings up


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oops lmao oh man dude he prob thinks somethings up


  He was all "You'll do what to who? I hope you're talking about me" and I was all "Sorry babe, but I was talking about Gerard Butler" and then he goes "Oh okay, well as long as it's just fantasizing about guys you'll never have I'm good." I'm not so sure how I feel about that remark. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was all "You'll do what to who? I hope you're talking about me" and I was all "Sorry babe, but I was talking about Gerard Butler" and then he goes "Oh okay, well as long as it's just fantasizing about guys you'll never have I'm good." I'm not so sure how I feel about that remark. lol


what he doesn't know is lol we are kidnapping gerard for our needs


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> what he doesn't know is lol we are kidnapping gerard for our needs


  If I'm open to give him a free pass with Jennifer Love Hewitt, he can give me one with Gerard. lol. Sexy, sexy Gerard.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If I'm open to give him a free pass with Jennifer Love Hewitt, he can give me one with Gerard. lol. Sexy, sexy Gerard.


Lol hahaha now thats a toss up


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> what he doesn't know is lol we are kidnapping gerard for our needs








Horniness in person ! lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

How about some foxy Clive Owen lovin'?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How about some foxy Clive Owen lovin'?


Euh no thanks not for me, he looks nice on the other hand.


----------



## ChosenOne (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If I'm open to give him a free pass with Jennifer Love Hewitt, he can give me one with Gerard. lol. Sexy, sexy Gerard.


  I have a similar agreement with my husband, lol.  I get a free pass with Henry Cavill, and he gets a free pass with (as he puts it) "Catherine Zeta-Jones...pre-Michael Douglas."  Since he doesn't have a time machine that I'm aware of, I feel like I at least stand a better chance of making mine happen, haha.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 28, 2014)

Chmerkovskiy brothers


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :thud: Horniness in person ! lol


haha you know it


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> [COLOR=222222]Chmerkovskiy brothers[/COLOR]


Hellfuckinglo


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I totally get what you're saying about the voice thing.  I feel the same way about Benedict Cumberbatch.  I could listen to him talk alllllllllllll day
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I think you definitely have the more likely scenario there.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> Chmerkovskiy brothers


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 29, 2014)

I have no idea who these guys are, but this is my eye candy lol     I'm attracted to the bad boys, with the tattoos! And the awesome hair lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   With bodies like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And who doesn't like a cutie that dresses like this :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ^^^ and if he had TATTOOS! :hot:  And this gorgeous man, whomever he is. If I had a professor that looked like this, I would never skip class .


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


>


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  :lol: I just read that in his voice!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> I just read that in his voice!


  So did I as I posted it! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha you know it


Yes indeed LOL


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


>


 

  I have always been attracted to handsome and muscular nerds with long legs.. and glasses!  lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have always been attracted to handsome and muscular nerds with long legs.. and glasses!  lol








Me too ( and glasses too because they are associated with brains lol for a man that is  ! ).I love beautiful hands, hands = personality.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Too bad I can't post a pic of my previous bf, quite relevant for such a thread lol,


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have always been attracted to handsome and muscular nerds with long legs.. and glasses!  lol


  They are one of my weaknesses next to kilted Scotsmen.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They are one of my weaknesses next to kilted Scotsmen.








The kilt is back lol ! All right, I am a huge fan of Ewan Mc Gregor ( he is not so tall but still very attractive )





  He was quite young but.... he does wear a kilt !


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> The kilt is back lol ! All right, I am a huge fan of Ewan Mc Gregor ( he is not so tall but still very attractive )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> I have no idea who these guys are, but this is my eye candy lol     I'm attracted to the bad boys, with the tattoos! And the awesome hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drool worthy


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes indeed LOL:sigh:


Lol


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> Chmerkovskiy brothers


 

  seriously?  did they glue these on or whattttttttttttttttt?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> seriously?  did they glue these on or whattttttttttttttttt?  :lmaoo:


I hope it's the or what part lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope it's the or what part lol


Lol naughty!


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> seriously?  did they glue these on or whattttttttttttttttt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol!!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

this one's worse than cocksinasock.. lmao


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2014)

It's a dingalinginahat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  edit: can't spell


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It's a dingalinginanhat.


 
  oh dear.

  I hope they don't hurt themselves


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Every time I scroll past them I get a giant, cheesy grin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lol naughty!


  hahaha Yes I am


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It's a dingalinginahat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahaha


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have always been attracted to handsome and muscular nerds with long legs.. and glasses!  lol


  yes!!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Drool worthy


   Totally


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


Holy smokes!


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy smokes!


He's so rugged and dripping with sexiness. Makes my loins all quivery. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's so rugged and dripping with sexiness. Makes my loins all quivery. Lol


I know the feeling lol he makes me faint


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy smokes!


LOL here we go again !


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know the feeling lol he makes me faint


The way his chest hair peeks out from the top of his shirt and that little smile on his face. *swoon*


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The way his chest hair peeks out from the top of his shirt and that little smile on his face. *swoon*


I don't mind his chest hair lol because tbat smile on his face makes me forget hes got any lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL here we go again !


lmao what? He looks sexy lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

So incredibly sexy. *faint*


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So incredibly sexy. *faint*


He really is :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He really is :thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


I'd do so many bad things to him lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao what? He looks sexy lol


Yes he does, besides he is 45 I think , just wonderful for a woman like me lol ! Perfect.
  Don't be afraid here is Sébastien Chabal, a true hero here,  but I do prefer GB


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

OMG they all ran away


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy smokes!


 
  I loveeeeeeee his chest hair.. and his chest and arms and legs and eyes and and and


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes he does, besides he is 45 I think , just wonderful for a woman like me lol ! Perfect. Don't be afraid here is Sébastien Chabal, a true hero here,  but I do prefer GB:haha:


hello lol hes hot


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hello lol hes hot


  Sebastian


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I loveeeeeeee his chest hair.. and his chest and arms and legs and eyes and and and


Lol oh we know what else you like from him


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh we know what else you like from him


  oh shush Dolly..


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Sebastian


He's


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh shush Dolly.. :haha:


haha never! We all know you like his


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>


Lol blush all you want but I know what you're really doing


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol blush all you want but I know what you're really doing


  lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 31, 2014)

Dirty women being dirty again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  No idea who this is, but who cares about names.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dirty women being dirty again... :amused:    No idea who this is, but who cares about names.


I agree who cares about names as long as he can get the job done


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Sebastian


LOL but HerGreyness you will have to choose between Sébastien and Gerard Butler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know it's a cruel dilemma !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dirty women being dirty again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yes agree, who cares about names on the occasion !


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dirty women being dirty again... :amused:    No idea who this is, but who cares about names.


 I've always thought names were a bit overrated


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dirty women being dirty again... :amused:    No idea who this is, but who cares about names.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Back in the 80´ s or  90 's ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mel Gibson was truly very attractive !   So was Ralph Fiennes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  3> IMO


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Back in the 80´ s or  90 's ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always loved Ralph Fiennes! His brother too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've always loved Ralph Fiennes! His brother too!


  Yes classy !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hugh Grant younger   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  James Caviezel younger   Very attractive men or better say they used to be.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

LOL more and more GB, we are being really bad girls ))))) !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL more and more GB, we are being really bad girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Every day is a good day for GB.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Monday ladies!


  I like the thought of him rising


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like the thought of him rising


I wonder who is the queen of horniness here.....


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like the thought of him rising


  Oh you naughty, naughty girl! I love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I wonder who is the queen of horniness here..... :haha:


HG lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh you naughty, naughty girl! I love it! :haha:


Haha like you wouldn't


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha like you wouldn't


  Oh I know that I would! I'd so all sorts of things to that man if the situation ever arose. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I know that I would! I'd so all sorts of things to that man if the situation ever arose. lol


his voice asking for sex lol would make me melt :haha:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HG lol


LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> his voice asking for sex lol would make me melt


  Just imagining it is getting me a bit melty. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just imagining it is getting me a bit melty. lol


lmao oh yea and calling you lass


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jared Leto please have my babies??


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

tiera720 said:


> Jared Leto please have my babies??


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 2, 2014)

YES, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jordan Catalano 4eva


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday everyone!








  OMG The kilt is back !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG The kilt is back !


  Girl, it never really went away. The kilt is always with you in your heart.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday everyone!


:haha: kilt day


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> kilt day


  All day erryday!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes I know ! Yesterday I was at the mall, there was a man there really to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I would have caved lol but I was too busy for that, well. ( He didn't wear a kilt I don't recall him wearing a kilt though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

I tried to get Fancy Pants to wear a kilt for me, but he told me no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only time I've ever wanted to kick him.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> kilt day


Dolly, I do think kilts are an addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I tried to get Fancy Pants to wear a kilt for me, but he told me no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Speechless LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Speechless LOL


  So was I and semi-heart broken. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

semi- heartbroken ? Euh I see lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dont' forget  !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dont' forget  !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dolly, I do think kilts are an addiction :haha: here


Lmao yes I am starting to see a pattern on posts


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dont' forget  !


 so true


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sexy even without a kilt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't he Dolly, isn't he Naomi ? lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Sexy even without a kilt !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Sexy even without a kilt !   isn't he Dolly, isn't he Naomi ? lol


He'd be sexy in a trash bag! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

Lol oh yes a wild jungle man who hasn't seen a woman in years


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh yes a wild jungle man who hasn't seen a woman in years








Yes euh but I would not be that woman lol ! You said " in years " that is why !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He'd be sexy in a trash bag! Lol








Not quite sure about that but well if you want LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh yes a wild jungle man who hasn't seen a woman in years


  I like your thinking!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Leaves and mud LOL ? Ok if you want !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Not quite sure about that but well if you want LOL


Lol I have ideas..see he'd be in the trash bag and he'd be so grateful If I gave him some clothes, and bathe him..... he'd reward me


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Leaves and mud LOL ? Ok if you want !


  Well I'd prefer him wearing nothing at all, truth be told.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like your thinking!


Lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well I'd prefer him wearing nothing at all, truth be told. :haha:


We all do


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I have ideas..see he'd be in the trash bag and he'd be so grateful If I gave him some clothes, and bathe him.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG more horny than I am !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG more horny than I am !


Well yes I am


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

After having a bath ( Dolly you gave him a bath of course )

  To be followed.....


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well yes I am


Yes I know LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> After having a bath ( Dolly you gave him a bath of course )  To be followed.....:haha:


 oh my oh my :hot:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> After having a bath ( Dolly you gave him a bath of course )  To be followed.....:haha:


Holy Moly!! I think my ovaries are about to explode!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Holy Moly!! I think my ovaries are about to explode!


  He is so evil lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He is so evil lol


Part of what makes him so smexy!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2014)

Gerard Butler is a sex god.  End of.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Gerard Butler is a sex god.  End of.


he is


----------



## Genn (Jun 7, 2014)

We can only hope he is. It would suck big time to find out he is awful in bed. :shock::haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Gerard Butler is a sex god.  End of.


:werd:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Genn said:


> We can only hope he is. It would suck big time to find out he is awful in bed. :shock::haha:


NOOOO! Don't ruin my fantasy!! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Genn said:


> We can only hope he is. It would suck big time to find out he is awful in bed. :shock::haha:


he cant be :crybaby:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOOOO! Don't ruin my fantasy!! :haha:


lol hopefully he is real good at taking directions


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol hopefully he is real good at taking directions


Oh no, my Gerard works perfectly right out of the box. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no, my Gerard works perfectly right out of the box. Lol


He better lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Holy Moly!! I think my ovaries are about to explode!








It is worse than ever here lol !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Genn said:


> We can only hope he is. It would suck big time to find out he is awful in bed.








And one never knows........


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOOOO! Don't ruin my fantasy!!








But if Genn was right ? lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :haha: But if Genn was right ? lol


Noooo it can't be true :crybaby:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Noooo it can't be true


Ok let us say that he is perfect in bed. ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ok let us say that he is perfect in bed. ( :haha: )


he better be  or else lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perfect or not he is still attractive.  ( But right, he'd better be ! )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL  Perfect or not he is still attractive.  ( But right, he'd better be ! )


Oh of course lol even if he wasn't he'd still get me there


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

LMAO!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hopefully he is not euh  bad in bed, would be so disappointing lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Relaxed. Obviously he doesn't look bad in bed lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Relaxed. Obviously he doesn't look bad in bed lol


:eyelove: Even his toes are sexy. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Relaxed. Obviously he doesn't look bad in bed lol


yup


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

If my boss looked like this, I'd be in some TROUBLE!


----------



## sh123 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If my boss looked like this, I'd be in some TROUBLE!


  LOL Naomi yes you ´ d in trouble but your boss would be soooooo attractive, a boss is almost always an ugly man IMO even if there are some exceptions to that rule )))


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL Naomi yes you ´ d in trouble but your boss would be soooooo attractive, a boss is almost always an ugly man IMO even if there are some exceptions to that rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My boss isn't too bad at all actually, but he sure isn't Gerard!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My boss isn't too bad at all actually, but he sure isn't Gerard!


  If your boss isńt too bad at all, well LOL but as you said he is not Gerard ( it is better that way lol ) !!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> If your boss isńt too bad at all, well LOL but as you said he is not Gerard ( it is better that way lol ) !!!


  He's also married with 3 kids, plus I'd never hit on my boss! lol. Unless he were Gerard of course.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's also married with 3 kids, plus I'd never hit on my boss! lol. Unless he were Gerard of course.


  I see LOL I think if we had such a handsome and attractive boss ( Gerard on the occasion ) euh yes we would lose control including myself ( possibly ) lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I see LOL I think if we had such a handsome and attractive boss ( Gerard on the occasion ) euh yes we would lose control including myself ( possibly ) lol


  I'd get fired and possibly arrested.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd get fired and possibly arrested.


  In France you would not be arrested ( so far I know that is ) and you could elope together to... Scotland of course ! LOL  Back in the 19th century Scotland was THE place to go if you wanted to elope with your beloved so you see Naomi there is always a solution )) ! Yeah !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Back in the 19th century Scotland was THE place to go if you wanted to elope with your beloved so you see Naomi there is always a solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There sure seems to be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a lovely English boy that truly has my heart though, so sorry Gerard, I can't elope with you, I can only stare and make inappropriate comments


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There sure seems to be! :haha:  There's a lovely English boy that truly has my heart though, so sorry Gerard, I can't elope with you, I can only stare and make inappropriate comments :lol:


But yes you would be in trouble though, I am not supposed to enable Lol, as for me glad I am my own boss !   Yes I know, just for fun )) Let us put it this way :  I can elope with Gerard though as I am single again !  Yeah that is true ! But that kilt story always cracks me up lol ! A man in kilt well LOL !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I know, just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Kilts are SO sexy! I don't know why I find them so but I do! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kilts are SO sexy! I don't know why I find them so but I do! lol


LOL yes I know.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


He has beautiful hands
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( it's not a detail, I always look at mens hands before seeing the kilt if there is one lol ), but we all know  that man was made for HeyGreyness let us be sensible and honest.  A hug.. Yes !!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> He has beautiful hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He's got beautiful everything! Hands are always the second thing I check after eyes!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's got beautiful everything! Hands are always the second thing I check after eyes!


Eyes/hands/voice, IMO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, his eyes are truly to die for, I would swoon ( I would when I was younger lol ), but let's face the truth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gerard is not for us.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok ladies, getting to be too much of a one-man band in here for my liking lately, I think we need some new blood! 

  So I offer you...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Ok ladies, getting to be too much of a one-man band in here for my liking lately, I think we need some new blood!
> 
> So I offer you...








 who's that?


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> who's that?


  The divine Richard Armitage


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> The divine Richard Armitage


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

I've always had a little crush on Christopher Eccleston.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, but who is that man ?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

We need some new blood LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes true !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've always had a little crush on Christopher Eccleston.


Euh not for me, but a crush is so personal


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh not for me, but a crush is so personal


  Not for me either, but that reminds me of another tasty Scotsman (maybe too geeky for some):





  (David Tennant)

  and while we're talking about Scots here's another one for good measure:





  (Douglas Henshall)

  I do believe I could play this game all day...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Not for me either, but that reminds me of another tasty Scotsman (maybe too geeky for some):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the first one David Tennant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Douglas well not for me  lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Mel Gibson Young, *( euh things have changed but at that time aged 27 he was to die for IMO )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Not for me either, but that reminds me of another tasty Scotsman (maybe too geeky for some):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  David Tennant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's an incredibly fun game that never gets old!


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Ok ladies, getting to be too much of a one-man band in here for my liking lately, I think we need some new blood!   So I offer you...


  I take a peek in this topic and BAM Richard


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Corally said:


> I take a peek in this topic and BAM Richard <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richard, Gerard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely drool worthy apparently


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Taking it back old school with some Paul Newman and Marlon Brando.


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2014)

More Richard :drools: I just looooove his voice. So deep and raspy. :bigheart:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Oh yea id hug the pants off him lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yea id hug the pants off him lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Corally said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Ok ladies, getting to be too much of a one-man band in here for my liking lately, I think we need some new blood!   So I offer you...





jennyap said:


> The divine Richard Armitage


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Definitely. And the things he can do with those hands after that happened....


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Corally said:


> Definitely. And the things he can do with those hands after that happened....


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yea id hug the pants off him lol








 LOL you would really do that Dolly ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL you would really do that Dolly ?


  Like you need to ask! Of course she would!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

lol


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dominique33 said:
> 
> 
> > :shock:  LOL you would really do that Dolly ?
> ...


  Who wouldn't. :haha:


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol


  LOVE IT. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Corally said:


> Who wouldn't.


  I know I would, hug or no hug. I'd just have to catch him walking down the street.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Corally said:


> Definitely. And the things he can do with those hands after that happened....


His hands are like lost dogs looking for a warm place to stay lol and I've got one for his hands


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Taking it back old school with some Paul Newman and Marlon Brando.


Yes they looked very attractive. So was Alain Delon


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> His hands are like lost dogs looking for a warm place to stay lol and I've got one for his hands


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely. And the things he can do with those hands after that happened....
> ...


  Hehe exactly.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> His hands are like lost dogs looking for a warm place to stay lol and I've got one for his hands








OMG!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes they looked very attractive. So was Alain Delon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :shock:  LOL you would really do that Dolly ?





NaomiH said:


> Like you need to ask! Of course she would! :lol:





Corally said:


> Who wouldn't. :haha:


Lol it's a simple technique of a hug and being quick lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG!!


Lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Corally said:


> Hehe exactly.


Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :thud:


Yea I'd hope he'd fall right onto the bed like that lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

I see LOL you are all little devils in fact.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea I'd hope he'd fall right onto the bed like that lol


  Right?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I see LOL you are all little devils in fact.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea I'd hope he'd fall right onto the bed like that lol


*Of course *he would.....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right?


Lol and then be all "Oh baby you cold, come here let's warm your hands by my fire"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Of course* he would.....:haha:


Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :thud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NaomiH said:


>


:whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol and then be all "Oh baby you cold, come here let's warm your hands by my fire"


  LMAO!!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you roomie, I really needed a laugh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LMAO!!! I   you roomie, I really needed a laugh.


I  you too roomie...glad i could help lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Now I understand why you all wanted mud and leaves ( you posted GB in mud )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Now I understand why you all wanted mud and leaves ( you posted GB in mud )


lmao


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't forget his birthday, November 13 ( euh yes I have just checked that out too )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in 6 months, so get ready lol )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Don't forget his birthday, November 13 ( euh yes I have just checked that out too )  in 6 months, so get ready lol )


Oh lol can I eat the cake off his.......


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh lol can I eat the cake off his.......














in that order !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Don't forget his birthday, November 13 ( euh yes I have just checked that out too )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL! I sent this to my friend Pepi on her birthday!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh lol can I eat the cake off his.......


  Dolly! You're so naughty! I like it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> in that order !


  lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dolly! You're so naughty! I like it!


  So are you lol I am probably way more naughty


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So are you lol I am probably way more naughty


Way more naughty LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do think you are *both* naughty. I am an angel compared to you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Euh lol )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Way more naughty LOL  I do think you are *both* naughty. I am an angel compared to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao you are not innocent


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> in that order !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao you are not innocent


  Not at all! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Way more naughty LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  And darn proud to be naughty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not at all! lol


Lol she is as naughty as us


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So are you lol I am probably way more naughty


  Oh I know I am, I'm a total pervert. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I know I am, I'm a total pervert. LOL


Lol same here. i am a pervert times a thousand lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol same here. i am a pervert times a thousand lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol she is as naughty as us


   Me ? Oh  YES !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol she is as naughty as us


  Or naughtier. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or naughtier. lol


Lol yes probably


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Me ? Oh  YES !


Lol yes you


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yes you


  Ok if you insist LOL but the fact is I am not with Gerard Butler tonight, I might be afraid of HerGreyness too lol, because she wants him badly. I am alone and my neighbour is ugliness in person, well tomorrow is another day ))) I will find someone but I bet he will not look like GB, that is too bad !  But such is Life lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ok if you insist LOL but the fact is I am not with Gerard Butler tonight, I might be afraid of HerGreyness too lol, because she wants him badly. I am alone and my neighbour is ugliness in person, well tomorrow is another day ))) I will find someone but I bet he will not look like GB, that is too bad !  But such is Life lol


Lol like sucks and so do we


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol like sucks and so do we


  Lol you're impossible )))


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol you're impossible )))


lmao


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao


  I am impossible too in my way lol and being horny is much fun. !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I am impossible too in my way lol and being horny is much fun. !!!


Lol it sure is


----------



## Genn (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Don't forget his birthday, November 13 ( euh yes I have just checked that out too )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's my Birthday!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol like sucks and so do we


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Genn said:


> That's my Birthday!


you can celebrate with Gerard!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Lol with our lips we should wrap our mouths around a good piece of a Sauasge lol I'm hungry  idk why both your minds went to the gutter :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol with our lips we should wrap our mouths around a good piece of a Sauasge lol I'm hungry  idk why both your minds went to the gutter :lmao:


Ha! I'm eating spicy sausage right now! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ha! I'm eating spicy sausage right now! :lol:


Lol oh yea


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh yea


yeah


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> yeah


Whose sausage  Lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whose sausage  Lmao


 Meyers' spicy Elgin sausage. Lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 10, 2014)

@jennyap Thank you for bringing Richard Armitage to this board... I am gonna have to go watch some North & South now... at the very least.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Meyers' spicy Elgin sausage. Lol


lol GB is on Jimmy Kimmel tonight


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol GB is on Jimmy Kimmel tonight


  Damn I missed it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

God bless the USMC!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Damn I missed it!


as did I because I wanted to see Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels on Jimmy Fallon lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> God bless the USMC!


God bless is right


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ha! I'm eating spicy sausage right now!








OMG ! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> as did I because I wanted to see Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels on Jimmy Fallon lol


  I'm gonna try and find it on YouTube!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whose sausage Lmao








It's becoming worse than ever !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry ladies, but I had to post my daily GB meme!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's becoming worse than ever !


  As it should be!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry ladies, but I had to post my daily GB meme!


Made my day lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> As it should be! :haha:





Dominique33 said:


> :lmao: It's becoming worse than ever !


Worse than ever? Lol nah more like better than ever :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Worse than ever? Lol nah more like better than ever


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :werd: :haha:


Lol so sausages....when can we eat them :haha:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry ladies, but I had to post my daily GB meme!


  He is very attractive on Thursday ( I mean every day ))) of course. That made my day too I think ! Lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol so sausages....when can we eat them :haha:


  Euh yes indeed, worse and worse I would say ! Thud, lol,  But you know I have been half vegetarian for 2 years now  Sausages well euh not for me LOL ))))


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol so sausages....when can we eat them


  I'm having BBQ for lunch, so I'll be chowing down on some sausage in a few hours.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> He is very attractive on Thursday ( I mean every day ))) of course. That made my day too I think ! Lol


  That's what I'm here for! To make people's days!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Sausages well euh not for me LOL ))))


  Vegetarian sausage!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Vegetarian sausage! :haha:


  LOL this is a perfect option for me yeah !


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > :werd: :haha:
> ...


  Gonna eat sausages tonight! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Corally said:


> Gonna eat sausages tonight!


  I'm always down for eating sausage!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm always down for eating sausage!


lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

Corally said:


> Gonna eat sausages tonight! :lol:


Lol I bet


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Corally said:


> Gonna eat sausages tonight! :lol:


  You too ? A bunch of sausages eaters on this thread LOL hum sounds like a plot )))))) Dolly, Naomi, Corally and I Domi euh just a veggie sausage as usual  if I can find some !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh yes indeed, worse and worse I would say ! Thud, lol,  But you know I have been half vegetarian for 2 years now  Sausages well euh not for me LOL ))))





Dominique33 said:


> You too ? A bunch of sausages eaters on this thread LOL hum sounds like a plot )))))) Dolly, Naomi, Corally and I Domi euh just a veggie sausage as usual  if I can find some !


In all seriousness lol I have tried a veggie sausage...it was pretty good


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You too ? A bunch of sausages eaters on this thread LOL hum sounds like a plot )))))) Dolly, Naomi, Corally and I Domi euh just a veggie sausage as usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I actually like the veggie sausages kinda!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In all seriousness lol I have tried a veggie sausage...it was pretty good


  Yeah, they aren't too bad at all


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, they aren't too bad at all


very true quite good!        And  my ex was a vegetarian so I have had that kind of veggie sausage too :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Naughty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Naughty!


I had to say it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't mind if I do Michael Fassbender, you sexy beast!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> very true quite good!   Exactly lol, veggie sausages are good, taste is a bit different but they are healthy.  I agree.        And  my ex was a vegetarian so I have had that kind of veggie sausage too :lmao:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't mind if I do Michael Fassbinder, you sexy beast!


  From the Scottish charm to the Irish one, hum you did it, I have not heard of him but yes he looks very nice  doesn ´ t he )))


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> From the Scottish charm to the Irish one, hum you did it, I have not heard of him but yes he looks very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He is quite sexy indeed!


----------



## Corally (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't mind if I do Michael Fassbender, you sexy beast!


  Ugh Michael is such a hottie. Loved him in Shame!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Euh yes he is ! But I would rather elope with GB as he is 44 or so, Michael Fassbender is younger , well lol I must think it over I have seen him in a movie though  candy man gives some good ideas lol !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh yes he is ! But I would rather elope with GB as he is 44 or so, Michael Fassbender is younger , well lol I must think it over I have seen him in a movie though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  37? 44? Both seem like good ages to me!


----------



## Corally (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh yes he is ! But I would rather elope with GB as he is 44 or so, Michael Fassbender is younger , well lol I must think it over I have seen him in a movie though  candy man gives some good ideas lol !


  They're both waaaaaaay older than me so I'm fine with both.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 37? 44? Both seem like good ages to me!


  Lol but I am old ! That is why ( even if previous bf was younger in fact ), GB is even too young ! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol but I am old ! That is why ( even if previous bf was younger in fact ), GB is even too young ! Lol


  Tina Turner is 74 and her hubby is 58!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tina Turner is 74 and her hubby is 58!


  Waouh good news !!! )))) mine was 39 but you are right love is a mystery, a kind of beautiful mystery yes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't mind if I do Michael Fassbender, you sexy beast!





NaomiH said:


> He is quite sexy indeed!


Mmm an irish man!  bet he is magically delicious


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mmm an irish man!  bet he is magically delicious


  Delicious ? I see you are well impossible lol ! )))) as always ! But he is attractive I am not denying it )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mmm an irish man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Half German too which is the bit that won me over because I have a total thing for the German language and accent. You can keep your French, Spanish and the other "languages of love". I want a guy to tell me dirty things in German!


----------



## Corally (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mmm an irish man!  bet he is magically delicious


  Irish sausage.


----------



## Corally (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Half German too which is the bit that won me over because I have a total thing for the German language and accent. You can keep your French, Spanish and the other "languages of love". I want a guy to tell me dirty things in German! :haha:


  Forgot about that... Irish bratwurst then.    Holland is next to Germany and I live near the coast so during the vacation periods we have lots of Germans here.  I have thing for English, Scottish, Irish, Australian and New Zealand accents! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Corally said:


> I have thing for English, Scottish, Irish, Australian and New Zealand accents!


  Oh I love all of those too, but there is just something about German ( I think because it sounds so "rough") that I just get all jelly knees for. My bf is English and every time we get the chance to chat I go into girl giggles because he has such a sexy accent.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Half German too which is the bit that won me over because I have a total thing for the German language and accent. You can keep your French, Spanish and the other "languages of love". I want a guy to tell me dirty things in German!


LOL German guys are* romantic *( I dated one but lol in 1987/1990 they were quite romantic IMO ). Those memories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and French guys are well, attractive but can be so cruel too. I don't recall German guys telling dirty things lol, my bf was really
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, memories yes...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

Alert GB is on live with kelly and Michael lol Mmmm tight jeans


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mmmm tight jeans


  Wish I was at home right about now. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wish I was at home right about now. lol


Lol he looks smokin


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol he looks smokin


  I bet!


----------



## sephoraholic (Jun 13, 2014)

Just thought I'd leave this here for all you beard-lovers out there… I don't even typically like gingers but this man, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...





  And +1 for German and Scottish men. Yes please


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here for all you beard-lovers out there… I don't even typically like gingers but this man, though :eyelove: ...
> 
> And +1 for German and Scottish men. Yes please


Ooo.....who's he?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here for all you beard-lovers out there… I don't even typically like gingers but this man, though :eyelove: ...
> 
> And +1 for German and Scottish men. Yes please


I don't mind a ginger lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

Corally said:


> Irish sausage.


Yum


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

No clue who this is, but who really cares? :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No clue who this is, but who really cares? :hot:


Not a clue! But agreed no names makes  extra naughty :hot:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Drool worth ladies ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Drool worth ladies ?


I'd say so!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Drool worth ladies ?





NaomiH said:


> I'd say so!


As would I


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As would I


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Knew it, He says bonne soirée, good evening, but for you bunch of *h....... y* ladies, lol, Bonsoir would have been much better IMO. " Then he might have invited you to dinner


----------



## Corally (Jun 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No clue who this is, but who really cares? :hot:


  Oh my. Who cares about names.  :hot:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Corally said:


> Oh my. Who cares about names.


Euh ok but there is lot of Photoshop here lol,


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

I see no Photoshop. Only a nice hunk of man meat.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I see no Photoshop*. Only a nice hunk of man meat*.


  Dead


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dead :lmao:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I see no Photoshop. Only a nice hunk of man meat.








 You are REALLY


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You are REALLY


Darn tootin'!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Darn tootin'!


Ok


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok so what about him ? Clearly many of you ( euh of us ) have a crush on Ryan (not me though lol )


----------



## Corally (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ok so what about him ? Clearly many of you ( euh of us ) have a crush on Ryan (not me though lol )


  Yes please. :drools:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ok so what about him ? Clearly many of you ( euh of us ) have a crush on Ryan (not me though lol )


I do a big one  the things I'd do to him


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 14, 2014)

LAWD why did I find this thread? Ya'll gonna give me hot flashes.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do a big one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know your imagination has no boundaries so...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> LAWD why did I find this thread? Ya'll gonna give me hot flashes.


join us :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I know your imagination has no boundaries so...:haha:


so true :haha:


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> join us


  Oh you bet your boots I will.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 14, 2014)

Shia lebouf, Before he got too funky.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Shia lebouf, Before he got too funky.


He is attractive, and he looks nice ! ( I saw him in Wall Street featuring Michael Douglas, 2010 movie I mean  )


----------



## Genn (Jun 14, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> LAWD why did I find this thread? Ya'll gonna give me hot flashes.


  I thought those were reserved for Menopause


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Genn said:


> I thought those were reserved for Menopause


lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol


  Lol, yes they are. For sexy men they are the exception.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Lol, yes they are. For sexy men they are the exception.


I do have hot flashes because of my thyroid lol, and redness issues but not due to sexy men, I am used to them here ( except my ugly neighbour ! )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 14, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Shia lebouf, Before he got too funky.


:hot:


----------



## sephoraholic (Jun 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ooo.....who's he?


  I wish I knew, my dear… I wish I knew.


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here for all you beard-lovers out there… *I don't even typically like gingers* but this man, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Neither do I. I'll make an exception!!!

  I hadn't posted here in a while, but it is always nice to come back and check out all I've been missing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Currently watching a lot of the World Cup, or as I like to call it: ManCandy Month


----------



## Corally (Jun 15, 2014)

katred said:


> Neither do I. I'll make an exception!!!  I hadn't posted here in a while, but it is always nice to come back and check out all I've been missing... :sigh:   Currently watching a lot of the World Cup, or as I like to call it: ManCandy Month


  Same here.  I NEVER watch soccer but I've been watching the WC religiously.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yaaaaassss girl me too! Tats are so sexy 


ForeverJenn said:


> I have no idea who these guys are, but this is my eye candy lol     I'm attracted to the bad boys, with the tattoos! And the awesome hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Shia lebouf, Before he got too funky.


  Oh yes! He was such a hotty! Especially when he posed like this:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

He's just so adorable!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's just so adorable!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yes! He was such a hotty! Especially when he posed like this:


hello


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hello


  Teehee


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's just so adorable!


He is sexy.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

But I prefer him that way, classy ! ( Ok we're in summer lol ) !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> But I prefer him that way, classy ! ( Ok we're in summer lol ) !


  *girl squeal*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> But I prefer him that way, classy ! ( Ok we're in summer lol ) !


I like him that way too lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

He reminds me a little bit of mine ( ex bf ) on this pic. But not IRL lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yes! He was such a hotty! Especially when he posed like this:


  Such a sexy man! Have you seen him recently? Idk what happened. He's back to looking like his funky Even Stevens days.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Such a sexy man! Have you seen him recently? Idk what happened. He's back to looking like his funky Even Stevens days.


  Ugh. Yes. He's totally lost all sex appeal in my opinion.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. Yes. He's totally lost all sex appeal in my opinion.


  He really has! What happened to you Shia.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

No Shia, just no.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No Shia, just no.


Euh ugly lol


----------



## singer82 (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it me or does his face look photoshopped?  





NaomiH said:


> Oh yes! He was such a hotty! Especially when he posed like this:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Is it me or does his face look photoshopped?


It does but I think it is the position he is in lol


----------



## Genn (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yes! He was such a hotty! Especially when he posed like this:


  Every time I see this picture it reminds me of a frog.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Or a toad lol )))) I think he looks really good in Wall Street though, attractive and classy so is Carey Mulligan.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Genn said:


> Every time I see this picture it reminds me of a frog.


  But....but...but there's a package shot. LMAO

  I do see what you mean though. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But....but...but there's a package shot. LMAO  I do see what you mean though. lol


just means he can hop on the ladies fast lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> just means he can hop on the ladies fast lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Forgot to post this yesterday. 

  I DO have some suggestions, GB. Lots of suggestions.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday.   I DO have some suggestions, GB. Lots of suggestions.


 erm he can come help me in bed....I mean move my bed


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> erm he can come help me in bed....I mean move my bed


  Seriously! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seriously! lol


I want to do terrible acts to that face of his lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to do terrible acts to that face of his lol


  Oh so do I! lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 17, 2014)

I am weird when it comes to men, looks doesn't matter that much as smell does. So I need to get in the reach of them to know if I can like them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> I am weird when it comes to men, looks doesn't matter that much as smell does. So I need to get in the reach of them to know if I can like them.


  I usually go more for personality and compatibility over everything else with hands and eyes being after that. The sexiest men I've ever met have not really been lookers, but their smarts and personality have made me completely weak in the knees. Smell is important for a variety of reasons. Foxy  looks are just a bit of an added bonus, but mean very little in the grand scheme of things in my opinion. But it sure is fun to post pics of hotties and girl giggles for awhile over them. lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No Shia, just no.


  WHAT HAPPENED!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> erm he can come help me in bed....I mean move my bed








And move MY bed please


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> WHAT HAPPENED!


lol I was wondering too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :haha: And move MY bed please


Lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol I was wondering too.





Uptownbackinit said:


> WHAT HAPPENED!


My sister is still loving Shia! Always has lol  She likes him like that lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> WHAT HAPPENED!


  Right? This must be after he went nuts with the whole bag over his head deal. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao


Euh it is just a suggestion, but in fact I would have other suggestions too


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think he is wondering what happened to us all


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I think he is wondering what happened to us all


  Hey, I posted his sexiness earlier! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I think he is wondering what happened to us all  :haha:


No! He's wondering how he's going to help all of us move our beds lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey, I posted his sexiness earlier! lol


Sorry then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol he was posted everywhere and so often


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No! He's wondering how he's going to help all of us move our beds lol


Lmao euh yes possibly !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Sorry then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am slightly out of control. lol


----------



## Genn (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I think he is wondering what happened to us all


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and he would be right  Or maybe he is just wondering why they all want ME ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He just has to look in the mirror and listen to himself speak for that answer!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He just has to look in the mirror and listen to himself speak for that answer! :haha:


Lol so true


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Love the new signature naomi lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love the new signature naomi lol


  lmao! thanks!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He just has to look in the mirror and listen to himself speak for that answer!








 But he looks baffled somehow, he wasn't expecting so much horniness I mean passion lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> But he looks baffled somehow, he wasn't expecting so much horniness I mean passion lol


  Passion. Yes, passion. lol


----------



## Corally (Jun 17, 2014)

:yum:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Corally said:


> :yum:


Someone has a smexy profile!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? This must be after he went nuts with the whole bag over his head deal. lol


  Yeah, I don't know what was up with that.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 17, 2014)

Johnny Depp in Crybaby


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Johnny Depp in Crybaby


Oh baby was he smoking hot in that movie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Johnny Depp in Crybaby


He was hot hot in that movie


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh baby was he smoking hot in that movie!





Dolly Snow said:


> He was hot hot in that movie


  Mhhm! Johnny depp is sexy as is,  but Johnny depp as a greaser! Break me off a piece of that.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Mhhm! Johnny depp is sexy as is,  but Johnny depp as a greaser! Break me off a piece of that.


A big piece of that!


----------



## sephoraholic (Jun 17, 2014)

katred said:


> Neither do I. I'll make an exception!!!
> 
> I hadn't posted here in a while, but it is always nice to come back and check out all I've been missing...
> 
> ...


  I've also suddenly been finding the World Cup extremely important. In honour of the cup, ladies...













  Hubba hubba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




… if any of you are living in Europe, you sure are living the life.. haha


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> I've also suddenly been finding the World Cup extremely important. In honour of the cup, ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my...why am I not watching the world cup???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> I've also suddenly been finding the World Cup extremely important. In honour of the cup, ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell! I need to start watching :drools:


----------



## sephoraholic (Jun 17, 2014)

You need to get on that ladies!! It truly is man candy month. I didn't realize I was a HUGE soccer fan until now.


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 17, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> You need to get on that ladies!! It truly is man candy month. I didn't realize I was a HUGE soccer fan until now.


  Tomorrow morning's match: 

  Australia





  Versus the Netherlands






  * Also I didn't know this thread existed.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> You need to get on that ladies!! It truly is man candy month. I didn't realize I was a HUGE soccer fan until now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Tomorrow morning's match:
> 
> Australia
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry ladies, but it's time for the daily GB meme:


----------



## Corally (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > :yum:
> ...


  He sure does! :yum:


----------



## Corally (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry ladies, but it's time for the daily GB meme:


  AYE.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry ladies, but it's time for the daily GB meme:


  LOL ! He is really attractive on the pic . He is used to us all now. He would wonder why him but now he knows ! He surrended well great for us ! ))) let´s go !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Well hello Team Italy!
  http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/ways-the-fine-men-of-team-italy-put-all-other-world-cup-t


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Team USA has some hotties too!

  http://www.buzzfeed.com/akdobbins/the-hottest-men-on-the-us-world-cup-team

  Hello Team Spain!

  http://www.buzzfeed.com/akdobbins/the-hottest-dudes-on-spains-world-cup-team


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry ladies, but it's time for the daily GB meme:


That is how I imagine him staring at me at the foot of my bed


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well hello Team Italy! http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/ways-the-fine-men-of-team-italy-put-all-other-world-cup-t





NaomiH said:


> Team USA has some hotties too!  http://www.buzzfeed.com/akdobbins/the-hottest-men-on-the-us-world-cup-team  Hello Team Spain!  http://www.buzzfeed.com/akdobbins/the-hottest-dudes-on-spains-world-cup-team


:drools:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is how I imagine him staring at me at the foot of my bed


  You mean MY bed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You mean MY bed. :boxing:   :haha:


For tonight perhaps :boxing:   :lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is how I imagine him staring at me at the foot of my bed


Why not Dolly, he clearly stares at someone on the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That might or may be you in fact.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Why not Dolly, he clearly stares at someone on the pic.   That might or may be you in fact.


Lol the image I have right now is not suitable for anyones ears or eyes :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  For the rest of the month! It's my b-day month so that makes him mine!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol the image I have right now is not suitable for anyones ears or eyes


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


I second


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I second


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Not suitable for anyone's ears or eyes.. Sounds euh bold.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright, Andrew McCarthy in 'Pretty in Pink'.....so cute! I had the biggest crush on him! lol


----------



## Corally (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Alright, Andrew McCarthy in 'Pretty in Pink'.....so cute! I had the biggest crush on him! lol


  Aah he was so cute. I love brat pack movies. :amused:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

I mean yes highly suitable for our ears and eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His smile is very nice !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Corally said:


> Aah he was so cute. I love brat pack movies.


  So do I, I can watch them anytime and any place!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2014)

Just going to leave this here. You're welcome.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Just going to leave this here. You're welcome.


  Yes ! He reminds me of Diana Ross song MUSCLES ! I want muscles too !  Long live horniness on that thread I mean passion of course))


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>





NaomiH said:


>


:drools: dear sweet makeup gods bless naomi my beautiful roomie for these pictures


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> dear sweet makeup gods bless naomi my beautiful roomie for these pictures


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  LOL Naomi, why not it sounds sexy ! Those men in kilt are REALLY an obsession but euh where is Gerard Butler btw ?  Lmao " a little pick me up " !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL Naomi, why not it sounds sexy ! Those men in kilt are REALLY an obsession but euh where is Gerard Butler btw ?  Lmao " a little pick me up " !


Gerard has been kicked to the curb! We had a lover's quarrel so I'm not posting him for awhile. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gerard has been kicked to the curb! We had a lover's quarrel so I'm not posting him for awhile. :haha:


A lovers quarrel :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A lovers quarrel :haha:


He pissed me off when he wasn't naked and in my bed on my birthday. Lmao


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gerard has been kicked to the curb! We had a lover's quarrel so I'm not posting him for awhile.


  Aww, now he's all depressed...


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He pissed me off when he wasn't naked and in my bed on my birthday. Lmao


  How dare he!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, now he's all depressed...


Good! I'm glad he's sad!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> How dare he! :haha:


That's what I said! He has some nerve standing a gal up on her birthday! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, now he's all depressed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He is a brat


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 24, 2014)

Sad Gerard is sad and looking for forgiveness.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Sad Gerard is sad and looking for forgiveness.


  Those eyes!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Sad Gerard is sad and looking for forgiveness.


I'll contemplate it. But ONLY because he looks so remorseful.


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll contemplate it. But ONLY because he looks so remorseful.


  I've been randomly listening to the Phantom of the Opera soundtrack and while he doesn't have that classically trained voice...damn he sounds so good. Goosebumps good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I've been randomly listening to the Phantom of the Opera soundtrack and while he doesn't have that classically trained voice...damn he sounds so good. Goosebumps good.


Agreed


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 24, 2014)

What's that, ladies?  You want to see more?  Well, I don't have a kilt, but will this do?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> What's that, ladies?  You want to see more?  Well, I don't have a kilt, but will this do?


  Oh yes that'll do just fine


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh the things I would do to Henry Cavill!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gerard has been kicked to the curb! We had a lover's quarrel so I'm not posting him for awhile.








lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those eyes!








 But ladies I recall him *moving our beds*, we asked him to do it ( for some reason ) and now well he is not depressed but the fact is that he is exhausted *!*





Beautiful eyes btw.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> What's that, ladies?  You want to see more?  Well, I don't have a kilt, but will this do?


  Euh yes not bad either lol ! A bit heavy though but very nice too !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll contemplate it. But ONLY because he looks so remorseful.


  LOL ! Remorseful ? Euh if you want ))


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I've been randomly listening to the Phantom of the Opera soundtrack and while he doesn't have that classically trained voice...damn he sounds so good. Goosebumps good.


  I LOVED him in Phantom! It's actually what caused my little crush  obsession with him!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> What's that, ladies?  You want to see more?  Well, I don't have a kilt, but will this do?


  Oh it'll do!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Oh the things I would do to Henry Cavill!


  Right? He is so hot!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? He is so hot!


  Euh not so hot as Gerard, is he ? He can't be ! ( and I still prefer a kilt to that  how shall I put it this time : " outfit" ? )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh not so hot as Gerard, is he ? He can't be ! ( and I still prefer a kilt to that  how shall I put it this time : " outfit" ? )


  Hmmm......he is very, very hot and I've had quite the hots for him since the Tudors and he too has a sexy accent. I think GB has the slight edge in my book though mainly because of his performance as The Phantom and because he dons a kilt from time to time.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm......he is very, very hot and I've had quite the hots for him since the Tudors and he too has a sexy accent. I think GB has the slight edge in my book though mainly because of his performance as The Phantom and because he dons a kilt from time to time.


I see... Then I think he is too young for me , and the kilt well it's sexy and GB dons a kilt quite often lol, at least here !


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you guys see that the Essie fall collection is called Dressed to Kilt?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Did you guys see that the Essie fall collection is called Dressed to Kilt?








LOL ! That was made for us !!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Did you guys see that the Essie fall collection is called Dressed to Kilt?


  Awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Did you guys see that the Essie fall collection is called Dressed to Kilt?


No way lol I need it


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No way lol I need it


  http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/06/25/essie-fall-2014-sneak-peek-dress-kilt-collection/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Imabeautygeek+(imabeautygeek)#axzz35gwZ8EUj


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Essie Fall 2014 Sneak Peek: Dress to Kilt - BeautyGeeks

  They look a little boring though. The red is the one that's called Dressed To Kilt.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.


 he looks so good in that suit


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm......he is very, very hot and I've had quite the hots for him since the Tudors and he too has a sexy accent. I think GB has the slight edge in my book though mainly because of his performance as The Phantom and because he dons a kilt from time to time.


  Mmmmmm that's where he caught my eye as well.  Nothing better than Tudors Henry Cavill. 


  And now I feel I must make a confession because it's just gotten to that point... I am not even remotely attracted to Gerard Butler.  Like, seriously.  He does nada for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/06/25...:+Imabeautygeek+(imabeautygeek)#axzz35gwZ8EUj





Naynadine said:


> Essie Fall 2014 Sneak Peek: Dress to Kilt - BeautyGeeks  They look a little boring though. The red is the one that's called Dressed To Kilt.


Thank you both of you


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Lol the "outfit" is from a movie he did called Immortals.  I actually haven't seen it, but I do enjoy looking at the pictures from the movie!
> 
> Mmmmmm that's where he caught my eye as well.  Nothing better than Tudors Henry Cavill.
> 
> ...


  Oh he was sexy in Immortals! Only reason I watched it. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Oh the things I would do to Henry Cavill!


I want to lock him up in my basement for myself


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh he was sexy in Immortals! Only reason I watched it. lol
> 
> Only reason I would watch it too, girl!!
> 
> ...


 



  Pictured above, Henry bracing himself for battle because he sees me, @Dolly Snow, and @NaomiH all coming for him.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Only reason I would watch it too, girl!!
> 
> Pictured above, Henry bracing himself for battle because he sees me, @Dolly Snow , and @NaomiH  all coming for him.  :whip:


:lmao: Quick grab the chloroform


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Only reason I would watch it too, girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.








 Gerard is here for us e.v.e.r.y.d.a.y ! Unbelievable lol that man is incredibly well incredible !


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I see... *Then I think he is too young for me *, and the kilt well it's sexy and GB dons a kilt quite often lol, at least here !


  There's this "rule" of thumb: half your age + 7 yrs.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 25, 2014)

Y'all can have GB, but leave HC to me!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Y'all can have GB, but leave HC to me!


  Whoa, hey now, I believe you're singing MY song there... lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

I could watch this man play with his hair ALL day long.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could watch this man play with his hair ALL day long. :hot:


Agreed! He plays with it on purpose he looks so effing mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd rather have him playing with my hair.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'd rather have him playing with my hair. :lol:


I'd rather play with his.......


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed! He plays with it on purpose he looks so effing mmmmmmmmmm


  That son of a bitch knows what tousling his hair around does to us ladies. Effing tease.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd rather play with his.......


Well, 3 options :

  With his.... necklace ( of course !)
  With his.... ( whole ) body
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  With his.............. Not to be translated


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That son of a bitch knows what tousling his hair around does to us ladies. Effing tease. :haha:


It's true that smile and those eyes says he knows exactly what he is doing! :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Well, 3 options :  With his.... necklace ( of course !) With his.... ( whole ) body  With his.............. Not to be translated


Option 3 mostly but all of the above


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Option 3 mostly but all of the above


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :werd:


His wife is one lucky lady


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's true that smile and those eyes says he knows exactly what he is doing!


  I'd like to whip him a few times.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> His wife is one lucky lady


  Unless he's a deranged asshole, then she can keep him!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd like to whip him a few times.


and as you do it he whips his hair back and asks for another :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Unless he's a deranged asshole, then she can keep him! :haha:


I like deranged lol but asshole no way! I dont think he is. He seems so nice really.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> and as you do it he whips his hair back and asks for another


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  The way he whips it around like that..........


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








Naomi, the 3rd option is not to be translated, but it can mean sooooooo many things in fact


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

I think I'm going to go home and re-watch Game of Thrones season 1.........


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The way he whips it around like that..........:thud:


yea


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could watch this man play with his hair ALL day long.


Jason Momoa is incredibly hot. I am jealous of his hair.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to go home and re-watch Game of Thrones season 1.........


  Only the sexy scenes, right? Not that all his scenes aren't hot


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Only the sexy scenes, right? Not that all his scenes aren't hot


  But of course!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Jason Momoa is incredibly hot. I am jealous of his hair.


  So am I, he has a gorgeous head of hair! I wish my hair was that glorious!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


LOL


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 26, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all can have GB, but leave HC to me!
> ...


  If you can free him from my strong clutches, then you can have him, lol!  





NaomiH said:


> I could watch this man play with his hair ALL day long. :hot:


  Hot damn! #pantiesSTAYoff!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Hot damn! #pantiesSTAYoff!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


LMAO


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Lol Naomi ! But well My hearts belongs ( virtually ) to Gerard as you know, euh yes really virtually in fact,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Hubba


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hubba


  Lol that man well it seems he has Two small mountains which look nice


----------



## sephoraholic (Jun 26, 2014)

I introduce to you all my new obsession..










….


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> I introduce to you all my new obsession..
> 
> :wtf2: ….


Those eyes and those lips :wtf2:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> I introduce to you all my new obsession..
> 
> :wtf2: ….


  His hairdo is remarkable but truly he could be my son ( aged 25 ) !  So I will let the girls here take care of him , but honestly the hairdo is nice


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

sephoraholic said:


> I introduce to you all my new obsession..
> 
> :wtf2: ….


I'll take two!


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol Naomi ! But well My hearts belongs ( virtually ) to Gerard as you know, euh yes really virtually in fact,


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 26, 2014)

A little psychology humor.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol I woke up quite late today but now that I am wide awake, what do I see. ? Man candy ))) what else ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't believe that I have neglected the sexiest of all the man candy! Ladies, I give to you, the sexy sax man!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> A little psychology humor.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't believe that I have neglected the sexiest of all the man candy! Ladies, I give to you, the sexy sax man! :eyelove:


Too much sexy right thurr


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> A little psychology humor.


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Too much sexy right thurr


  Right? It's truly overwhelming! Screw Jason Momoa and his fancy hair, I want Sexy Sax Man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  *Emphasis on the word "screw"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? It's truly overwhelming! Screw Jason Momoa and his fancy hair, I want Sexy Sax Man! :lol:


I am right there with you...sexy sax man has luscious locks too...business up front and a party in back :lol: too sexy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? It's truly overwhelming! Screw Jason Momoa and his fancy hair, I want Sexy Sax Man! :lol:     *Emphasis on the word "screw"


I caught on to the emphasis...I was going to say oh I'll screw him alright   Did I post these already lol ah who cares


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am right there with you...sexy sax man has luscious locks too...business up front and a party in back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not to mention that incredibly hot 'stache he rocks.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  He's no SSM, but he'll have to do I suppose.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not to mention that incredibly hot 'stache he rocks. :hot:





NaomiH said:


> He's no SSM, but he'll have to do I suppose. :haha:


That stache is something of magic...and yes this man will have to do darn it all to heck


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That stache is something of magic...and yes this man will have to do darn it all to heck


  Not every guy and be up to par with SSM, poor Jason will just have to keep coming in at 2nd. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> LMAO


  Whilst trying to find that pic, I had to wade through lots of ladies with their panties actually off.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not every guy and be up to par with SSM, poor Jason will just have to keep coming in at 2nd. :/


So wherr is GB in all of this :lol: Poor Jason indeed he'll need comforting for sure


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Whilst trying to find that pic, I had to wade through lots of ladies with their panties actually off. :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poor Jason indeed he'll need comforting for sure


  I'll be more than happy to let him rest his head on my bosom in an effort to comfort him.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poor Jason indeed he'll need comforting for sure


  GB? Who's this GB you speak of? I can only see SSM gyrating with his sexy sax as the wind blows through his mullet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll be more than happy to let him rest his head on my bosom in an effort to comfort him.


I am sure he will appreciate the warm gesture and reward you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> GB? Who's this GB you speak of? I can only see SSM gyrating with his sexy sax as the wind blows through his mullet. :eyelove:


I forgotten due to the super sexy description of SSM :hot:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? It's truly overwhelming! Screw Jason Momoa and his fancy hair, I want Sexy Sax Man! :lol:    Lmao Naomi ! ))))   *Emphasis on the word "screw"


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Oups yes LMAO !!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I forgotten due to the super sexy description of SSM


  He has that effect, but just know that he is MINE!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He has that effect, but just know that he is MINE! :whip:


I wouldn't fight you for him....this one I can let go because SSM is far too sexy for me.......I'll settle for this Jason  you speak of   I'll take one for the team :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaoLU6zKaws


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll take one for the team :/


  You're a trooper Dolly, giving that schmoe Jason a chance. Don't forget a paper bag for his head if you feel like you just can't bare to look at him anymore.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaoLU6zKaws


Panties be gone type of video


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're a trooper Dolly, giving that schmoe Jason a chance. Don't forget a paper bag for his head if you feel like you just can't bare to look at him anymore.


And a sheet for that enormous body and It'll have to be in the dark for sure, yes I'll need a bag as well.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> GB? Who's this GB you speak of? I can only see SSM gyrating with his sexy sax as the wind blows through his mullet. :eyelove:


  thud ) thud ) thud )   OMG Naomi  forgot about GB, now he can be mine ! Good news ! ))


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Panties be gone type of video


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And a sheet for that enormous body and It'll have to be in the dark for sure, yes I'll need a bag as well.


  Poor guy being that un-sexy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG Naomi forgot about GB, now he can be mine ! Good news ! ))


  You can have him! I just want SSM or no man!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can have him! I just want SSM or no man!


  It is a relief ) ) Thank you LOL !  SSM euh no, not for me lol !! Not my type


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> SSM euh no, not for me lol !! Not my type


  I don't think he's really anyone's type! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

*swoon*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Poor guy being that un-sexy. hboy:








 Yuckies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *swoon*


Panties be gone


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Hideous.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hideous.


  Hideous ? Well true lol ( he used to be attractive euh not for me but handsome but now... ? Ugly lol !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hideous ? Well true lol ( he used to be attractive euh not for me but handsome but now... ? Ugly lol !


  I was joking when I called him hideous. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not a Celtic woman, but I still ain't got no time for that!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not a Celtic woman, but I still ain't got no time for that! :haha:


  Yes I know you were joking about Jason but the fact is that I was not lol, not my type at all ))) BUT I am a celtic woman ( yes some ancestors were and my family is partly a celtic one ) so fully agree with that lol !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not a Celtic woman, but I still ain't got no time for that! :haha:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Joe Manganiello in People magazine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   [h=5][/h]


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Joe Manganiello in People magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But who is he ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He's an actor best known for playing Alcide Herveux on the (awful) show True Blood.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's an actor best known for playing Alcide Herveux on the (awful) show True Blood.


Thank you for the information  euh definitely too young for me lol ( but still well nice  )


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you for the information  euh definitely too young for me lol ( but still well nice  )


  He's pushing 40! He's not that young. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Today is kinda sucking so it'd be ever so helpful, Gerard.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today is kinda sucking so it'd be ever so helpful, Gerard.


  Love you naomi :frenz: Text me if you wanna talk, always here for you


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

Then he might be for me lol !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Today is kinda sucking so it'd be ever so helpful, Gerard.


Thank you, much much better ( that is for me lol )


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you naomi :frenz: Text me if you wanna talk, always here for you


Thanks girly!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, much much better ( that is for me lol )


Just for you.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm not on here too often, but I thought of you ladies when a "handsome sounding" Scotsman called into work today. I melted hearing him talk about Edinburgh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

I missed the hot men lol anyone got any?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MaitaiFluff said:


> I'm not on here too often, but I thought of you ladies when a "handsome sounding" Scotsman called into work today. I melted hearing him talk about Edinburgh.


  I just melted at the thought of a Scotsman walking into my work.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MaitaiFluff said:


> I'm not on here too often, but I thought of you ladies when a "handsome sounding" Scotsman called into work today. I melted hearing him talk about Edinburgh.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just for you.


Thank you , I am blushing now


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


lol and wearing such a beautiful red lippie well, I don't know who would drool you or.. him !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol and wearing such a beautiful red lippie well, I don't know who would drool you or.. him !


Him lol always the man


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Him lol always the man


  LOL ! Yes as a matter of fact a man was made for that ( among other things ) )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL ! Yes as a matter of fact a man was made for that ( among other things ) )


a few other things lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh you ladies.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh you ladies. :haha:


:haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/07/03/mcconaughey-s-meat-leaves-magic-mike-xxl-let-s-bring-out-the-big-guns-1658420?lt_source=external,manual#!baaLYg


----------



## Corally (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hot:  http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/07...uns-1658420?lt_source=external,manual#!baaLYg


  Oh my. :yum:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/07/03/mcconaughey-s-meat-leaves-magic-mike-xxl-let-s-bring-out-the-big-guns-1658420?lt_source=external,manual#!baaLYg


  Damn!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn!


  You're welcome ladies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're welcome ladies!


  Monday, that means a week full of man candy lol . Great ! Thank you Naomi  man candy is eye candy !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Monday, that means a week full of man candy lol . Great ! Thank you Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:hot:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Euh yes he is very sexy on that pic, Monday but YES I still have him ! What a comfort , that man is for ME ( lol. ) ! Why not after all yes just for ME. ! Thank you


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  OK, THAT pic is hot. I'd allow him to sleep in my bed now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OK, THAT pic is hot. I'd allow him to sleep in my bed now.


  You might have to fight Dominique for him!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You might have to fight Dominique for him! :haha:


Right lol


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You might have to fight Dominique for him!


   Bring it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Bring it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll just leave this here:


Holy shit! :hot:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy shit!


  Best part of that film Australia if you ask me!
  Not that the film was bad, but yeah.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Best part of that film Australia if you ask me! Not that the film was bad, but yeah.


The film was ok but the part was oscar worthy :lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right lol


  Too late he is MINE !  Dolly btw I thought you had a crush on Jason  ( sorry I cańt remember his name right now ) but yes you had more than a crush. !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Too late he is MINE !  Dolly btw I thought you had a crush on Jason  ( sorry I cańt remember his name right now ) but yes you had more than a crush. !


Lol i have many crushes in many men :haha:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Bring it! :boxing:  :haha:


  Lol ! The fact is that no one will fight me for GB that man is for me ! Euh Hopefully .


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol i have many crushes in many men :haha:


  Oh yes I know ! That is true ! Lol !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Oh yes I know ! That is true ! Lol !


I lurve men lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I lurve men lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :werd:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah Johnny, smolder for me. Smolder real good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah Johnny, smolder for me. Smolder real good.


I love a smoldering man


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love a smoldering man


  And Johnny can smolder, but I think the man with the best smolder is Jonathan Rhys Meyers. *swoon*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And Johnny can smolder, but I think the man with the best smolder is Jonathan Rhys Meyers. *swoon*


Agreed he does it perfectly


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't remove cheesy grin from face. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't remove cheesy grin from face. lol


 wow


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> wow


  His back is amazingly hot!


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > wow
> ...


  I want a front pic though. Thats even more 'interesting' :yum:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah Johnny, smolder for me. Smolder real good.


Euh yes he used to ! But why did he leave Vanessa ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So yes USED to lol !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely used to be a smoulder man !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

Corally said:


> I want a front pic though. Thats even more 'interesting'








Horny people really everywhere LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh yes he used to ! But why did he leave Vanessa ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He can still smolder! Sometimes things just don't work out I guess and I guess no one really knows the real reasons as to why they broke up outside of he and Vanessa.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Corally said:


> I want a front pic though. Thats even more 'interesting'


  Yes please!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes please!


  Lol but who is he ? That is the question. Back or front I was wondering who he was, that man in a ... kilt of course !   !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> !


  With a back like that, who needs names? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure his front looks pretty nice as well, his face looks handsome in the profile view we got.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> With a back like that, who needs names? :haha:  I'm sure his front looks pretty nice as well, his face looks handsome in the profile view we got.


  Euh no in fact we do not need names but we do need a front pic ! ))) ( I thought he was an actor that is why lol ), Euh yes definitely à front picture !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh no in fact we do not need names but we do need a front pic ! ))) ( I thought he was an actor that is why lol ), Euh yes definitely à front picture !


  He might be one, I'm not sure. Probably a model or something though.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 10, 2014)

So it looks like Ryan's expecting a baby with Eva Mendes.  He was supposed to be my baby daddy - and only mine! LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> So it looks like Ryan's expecting a baby with Eva Mendes.  He was supposed to be my baby daddy - and only mine! LOL!


nooooooo :crybaby:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> So it looks like Ryan's expecting a baby with Eva Mendes.  He was supposed to be my baby daddy - and only mine! LOL!


  I saw that too.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 10, 2014)

And how did I not know that Jason Momoa is married to Lisa Bonet?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> And how did I not know that Jason Momoa is married to Lisa Bonet?


  Not many people did lol 
  But she is lucky


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> And how did I not know that Jason Momoa is married to Lisa Bonet?


  I did, but only because I immediately Googled him after seeing him on G.O.T for the first time.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't if this smiley is a comfort. But why did you have to choose that Jason or that Ryan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  There are so many men in this world !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok there is only ONE man worthy of the name here...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ok there is only ONE man worthy of the name here...


I'd totally make babies with Gerard. But he is not my #1 celeb choice for the baby making. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd totally make babies with Gerard. But he is not my #1 celeb choice for the baby making. :lol:


  Who is it then?   I think my #1 would be Jason Momoa (Lisa Bonet is a very lucky woman!!) but Chris Hemsworth and Josh Hartnett are also at the top of my list lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Corally said:


> I think my #1 would be Jason Momoa (Lisa Bonet is a very lucky woman!!) but Chris Hemsworth and Josh Hartnett are also at the top of my list lol.


  I'm going to have to go with Idris Elba because I just think he is so sexy and he seems to be a gentleman but also like someone who'd be a good person to have in your life in that capacity. But if I'm just going off of pure unadulterated sex appeal, definitely Jason Momoa. The things I'd do to that man would probably be against the law in some places.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I don't if this smiley is a comfort. But why did you have to choose that Jason or that Ryan ? :sigh:  There are so many men in this world ! ompom:


  I got over Ryan a while ago, though my list is temporarily reignited when I watch The Notebook or Crazy, Stupid Love.   Jason is absolutely gorgeous, and even more so after this interview: http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5570751


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Jason is absolutely gorgeous, and even more so after this interview: http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5570751








 What a dream boat.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd totally make babies with Gerard. But he is not my #1 celeb choice for the baby making. :lol:


  Lol ! Baby making ? )))) well I  am speechless. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








The pun, !!! LOL !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

But David Tennant is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 charming. He is definitely my type ( but the opposite is logically enough not true lol , I fear ! )


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> But David Tennant is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't know, I'd be more than happy with a visit from the doctor!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, I'd be more than happy with a visit from the doctor!








Yes that would be nice !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes that would be nice !


  Very.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

I remember in the 90s when I had a huge crush on Antonio Sabato Jr.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very ? Euh yes of course !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Very ? Euh yes of course !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 16, 2014)

@MsMixie Some of these are right up your alley!


----------



## MsMixie (Jul 16, 2014)

Hmmm im looking 


Richelle83 said:


> @MsMixie  Some of these are right up your alley!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 16, 2014)

MsMixie said:


> Hmmm im looking


  lol At least the convo will remind you of FB. I'm sure the ladies here will get a kick out of your skrippa picture!


----------



## MsMixie (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh yes[@]Richelle83[/@] I must share mr mortal kombat


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

MsMixie said:


> Oh yes[@]Richelle83[/@] I must share mr mortal kombat


Holy mortal kombat  :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

MsMixie said:


> Oh yes@Richelle83 I must share mr mortal kombat


  HOLY MOLY! I won't be picturing Rayden the same ever again!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HOLY MOLY! I won't be picturing Rayden the same ever again!


Nor me


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  He'd cure what's ailing me....  





NaomiH said:


> Joe Manganiello in People magazine.    [h=5] [/h]  [COLOR=9197A3] [/COLOR]


  He's my birthday twin (December 28). He was also in Magic Mike If Sofia Vegara doesn't want him, she can send him to me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> If Sofia Vegara doesn't want him, she can send him to me


  Right? I'd be more than happy to take him off her hands!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh heeey there William Levy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd totally let him hitch a ride!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd totally let him hitch a ride!


  And you would have a NAKED man ( maybe or possibly I am not quite sure lol ) in your car ! Well bold Naomie but great ! !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Naked yes I am sure ! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Here you go, @Dominique33


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here you go, @Dominique33


  This one lol ( I mean my Gerard ^^ )  is not Naked but hot too ! Thank you Naomie as you gave a lift to the man with the guitar I will take Gerard with me yeah !


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 30, 2014)

i just don't get the doctor who thing. wish i did. 

  gerald butler is hot tho


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> i just don't get the doctor who thing. wish i did.
> 
> gerald butler is hot tho


  I don't really watch the show myself, but I find David Tennant just adorable for some reason. lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't really watch the show myself, but I find David Tennant just adorable for some reason. lol


Have you seen Broadchurch? He's very good in that. It's grim like The Killing though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Have you seen Broadchurch? He's very good in that. It's grim like The Killing though.


  No I haven't seen that! I love The Killing though, so I'm going to have to check out Broadchurch!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 8, 2014)

all I got to say is god is good I love this man


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 8, 2014)

I got a coworker who'd fight you for Idris


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I got a coworker who'd fight you for Idris


I usually let the man do the fighting but for idris I may have to put my gloves on lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> all I got to say is god is good I love this man


  Oh he is so so sexy.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 31, 2014)

Everybody who is a Cumberbatch/ Sherlock fan needs to read this interview!
  I felt... kinda... hot... afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.elleuk.com/now-trending/benedict-cumberbatch-talks-sherlock-and-sex


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Everybody who is a Cumberbatch/ Sherlock fan needs to read this interview! I felt... kinda... hot... afterwards.  http://www.elleuk.com/now-trending/benedict-cumberbatch-talks-sherlock-and-sex


:hot: oh baby yea


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Everybody who is a Cumberbatch/ Sherlock fan needs to read this interview! I felt... kinda... hot... afterwards.  http://www.elleuk.com/now-trending/benedict-cumberbatch-talks-sherlock-and-sex


:thud: :hot:


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Everybody who is a Cumberbatch/ Sherlock fan needs to read this interview! I felt... kinda... hot... afterwards.  http://www.elleuk.com/now-trending/benedict-cumberbatch-talks-sherlock-and-sex


.   Damn. *handing him my phone number and shoving women out of the way...line forms behind me! Lol I'm married, but not dead...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> .   Damn. *handing him my phone number and shoving women out of the way...line forms behind me! Lol I'm married, but not dead...


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm married, but not dead...


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 31, 2014)

How did I miss this thread all this time?? Wowza! Bring on the pics!


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Everybody who is a Cumberbatch/ Sherlock fan needs to read this interview!
> I felt... kinda... hot... afterwards.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  .............................

  For a second there i forgot how to write words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's an interview i wish i could actually hear! 

  Up next are two pictures showing two different sides of an underestimated hottie! 

  Want utterly adorable?! You got it...






  How about unbelievably sexxxy?! He can do that too!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Jodylicious said:


> .............................  For a second there i forgot how to write words :hot:   That's an interview i wish i could actually hear!   Up next are two pictures showing two different sides of an underestimated hottie!   Want utterly adorable?! You got it...
> 
> How about unbelievably sexxxy?! He can do that too! :eyelove:  :hot:


Holy damn who is that? :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Jodylicious said:


> .............................
> 
> For a second there i forgot how to write words
> 
> ...


  Sean Faris


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :thud:   Sean Faris :eyelove:


Thanks Dolly, now I know who to add on my Christmas list. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Dolly, now I know who to add on my Christmas list. Lol


  Lol he is mighty worth it. Funny because his name was etched in my brain earlier.
  I watched a hallmark movie with him in it haha


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 2, 2014)

Haha sorry i forgot to write the name!
  He really should act more!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

Jodylicious said:


> Haha sorry i forgot to write the name! He really should act more!!! :eyelove:  :eyelove:


He really should


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And you would have a NAKED man ( maybe or possibly I am not quite sure lol ) in your car ! Well bold Naomie but great ! !


  Talk about distracted driving!  





Jill1228 said:


> I got a coworker who'd fight you for Idris


  I want in on that battle royale. As long as I had Idris to care for my wounds afterwards.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Dolly, now I know who to add on my Christmas list. Lol


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 7, 2014)

I want that kitten!


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone else watch New Girl and just love Julian Morris's character??





  Love. So much love.


----------

